# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Заработная плата преподавателя музыкальных учереждений

## belova

Предлагаю пообщаться на тему " заработная плата преподавателей музыкальных школ, школ искусств"( педагогическая нагрузка, тарификация, категория, стимулирующая выплата и т.д.).
И сразу хочется задать вопрос:" Какая максимальная  педагогическая нагрузка(час. в неделю) в вашей школе? Знаю, что не должна превышать 36 часов. А если педагогические и концертмейстерские часы, внутреннее совместительство?

----------


## Тоня Уманская

значится так :Ok:  у нас в школе ставка конц.и пед.одинаковая =18 часов,максимум (это не всем,конечно) - 40 часов.Сами понимаете,что это больше приписка (ансамбли ,часы конц.и т.д....)и никто их час в час не отрабатывает...

----------


## belova

Да, вы счастливые люди. А у нас 24 ч. в неделю по младшим классам, а по старшим 18 ч. в неделю. Вот и представьте, с младшими классами столько работы, а  чтобы ставочку выработать, отработай на 6 часов больше.

----------


## belta123

> А у нас 24 ч. в неделю по младшим классам, а по старшим 18 ч. в неделю. Вот и представьте, с младшими классами столько работы, а чтобы ставочку выработать, отработай на 6 часов больше.


Точно такая же картина.Концертмейстерские часы идут как младшие, т.е. на ставку - 24ч.
Конечно не справедливо платить за старшие и младшие по разному, ведь отдача преподавателя с малышами не меньше, а порой и больше. Разговоры о том, что будет на ставку одинаково 18 часов идут постоянно, профсоюзы за это бьются, но правительство не подписывает, как объясняют на совещаниях.

----------


## kashkahaelena

Добрый вечер.  Живу в Украине. У нас уже несколько лет как уравняли старшие и младшие часы - 18 часов - ставка. Максимально можно иметь 40 часов, но не все могут их иметь. Зато у нас другая проблема: с марта 2005 года  нас сделали внешкольным заведением и автоматически лишили педстажа. Мы теперь не принадлежим ни к министерству  образования  ни к культуре. И никто нас об этом не предупредил,  тихо сделали записи в трудовой и все. Но при этом ежемесячно платят выслугу  лет к  ставке,  отпуск  учительский , в трудовой написано преподаватель, а сам пед стаж не идет.

----------


## belova

Естественный процесс, одной рукой даем, а другой отнимаем.   :Vah:

----------


## AuntQ

Работаю во дворце творчества, в хоровой школе. 
Предмет: общее фортепиано. Ставка 18 часов, уроки по 40 минут + 10 минут перемена. В каникулы отрабатываем часы по 60 минут и обязательно добавляется 30 минут на обеденный перерыв.
 На каникулах устаём так, что ждём не дождёмся занятий.
 Что делаем: моем, убираем, дежурим, кормим детей, даём концерты и др.
 Отпуск 36 рабочих дней, скоро на работу, буду осваивать специальность садовника, или продолжать осваивать должность уборщицы.
Зарплата в месяц 6 тысяч,куда входит доплата за категорию 1500 рублей. Категория высшая вот уже 15 лет, не полученная просто,а отработанная по полной программе. В этом году хотела отказаться от высшей, написана на 13 разряд, но сказали, что проблем будет больше, надо будет объяснять, почему?
А причина простая, разница в 300 рублей.
Никаких добавок и надбавок не было. Надо  выступать на конкурсах не ниже областного.
  С нового учебного года  обещают по 1 ставке всем, остальное зарабатывать на платных услугах.

----------


## belova

> Работаю во дворце творчества, в хоровой школе. 
> Предмет: общее фортепиано. Ставка 18 часов, уроки по 40 минут + 10 минут перемена. В каникулы отрабатываем часы по 60 минут и обязательно добавляется 30 минут на обеденный перерыв.
>  На каникулах устаём так, что ждём не дождёмся занятий.
>  Что делаем: моем, убираем, дежурим, кормим детей, даём концерты и др.
>  Отпуск 36 рабочих дней, скоро на работу, буду осваивать специальность садовника, или продолжать осваивать должность уборщицы.
> Зарплата в месяц 6 тысяч,куда входит доплата за категорию 1500 рублей. Категория высшая вот уже 15 лет, не полученная просто,а отработанная по полной программе. В этом году хотела отказаться от высшей, написана на 13 разряд, но сказали, что проблем будет больше, надо будет объяснять, почему?
> А причина простая, разница в 300 рублей.
> Никаких добавок и надбавок не было. Надо  выступать на конкурсах не ниже областного.
>   С нового учебного года  обещают по 1 ставке всем, остальное зарабатывать на платных услугах.


Объясните, пожалуйста, когда Вас принимали на работу ознакомили с должностной инструкцией? Там написано, что Вы как преподаватель общего фортепиано должны мыть полы, стричь кусты, полоть грядки? Я думаю , что в должностной инструкции этого нет. Конечно,  руководитель Вас  может попросить заняться этой работой, но заставить 
мало вероятно. Занимайтесь подбором репертуара, документацией, подготовкой к концертам и т.д. А когда будут введены платные услуги, заключите с руководителем дополнительное соглашение к договору, какой процент от этих услуг пойдет Вам на стимулирование. Если руководитель в Вас нуждается, то пойдет на все условия.

----------


## Сердитка

> Объясните, пожалуйста, когда Вас принимали на работу ознакомили с должностной инструкцией? Там написано, что Вы как преподаватель общего фортепиано должны мыть полы, стричь кусты, полоть грядки? Я думаю , что в должностной инструкции этого нет. Конечно,  руководитель Вас  может попросить заняться этой работой, но заставить 
> мало вероятно. Занимайтесь подбором репертуара, документацией, подготовкой к концертам и т.д. А когда будут введены платные услуги, заключите с руководителем дополнительное соглашение к договору, какой процент от этих услуг пойдет Вам на стимулирование. Если руководитель в Вас нуждается, то пойдет на все условия.


Совершенно согласна! Нельзя соглашаться на грядки и мытьё полов. Так вам совсем сядут на шею. Важно, чтобы весь коллектив придерживался этой позиции. Вы имеете полное право пожаловаться на такие действия администрации в трудовую инспекцию, так и предупредите вашего профсоюзного лидера. Ваше начальство должно навсегда забыть о том, чтобы заставлять учителей музыки, потративших около *20 лет* на своё образование, заниматься неквалифицированной работой.

Вообще, чтобы не скандалить с руководством, я бы предложила уважаемой AuntQ сходить в ближайшее время на консультацию по правовым вопросам. Вот что я нашла по Томску:
http://www.rabota.tomsk.ru/home/git/...d865347ea8d191

Просто побеседуйте с инспектором и уточните свои права. Уверена, что директор с Вами сразу станет намного уважительнее общаться.
Ни в коем случае не бойтесь никого!!!!!!!!

----------


## mind5

> Что делаем: моем, убираем, дежурим, кормим детей, даём концерты и др.
> Отпуск 36 рабочих дней, скоро на работу, буду осваивать специальность садовника, или продолжать осваивать должность уборщицы.


Это кошмар!!!! А что в штатном расписание нет уборщиц??? Почему вы всё это делате? У нас педагоги  в отпуске отдыхают, а если работают то в основном занимаются бумажными документами. Да иногда мы красим. Ну например двери в кабинетах, пороги подкрасим, ну вот пожалуй и всё.




> стимулирующая выплата


А можно поподоробнее о стимулирующей выплате. Как и за что она платится,  как вы  считаете результат, по баллам? Сколько процентов составляет стимулирующая выплата?

----------


## sveta-gr

В нашей школе масксимальная нагрузка - 27 часов - полторы ставки. Старшие и младшие уровняли. Отпуск - 57 календарных дней. Получили отпускные, в которые входят голые оклады без премий и надбавок за сложность. Получается - следующая зарплата только в октябре. Как хочешь, так и выживай.:frown:
Кстате, Вам дают на методическую литературу? У нас в беларусии аж 7500 белорусских рублей в месяц, а это где-то 2$  :Jopa:

----------


## diatonika

Я тоже с Беларуси. Максимум - 2 ставки - 36ч. отпуск такой же, конц часы как совместитель пол ставки и внебюджет сколько сможешь, можно по 10 часов в день, было бы здоровье. у меня пед -26, конц -5 и платных -8=примерно 250$ Чуть не забыла! и 7500 за литературу! :Aga: :smile:

----------


## AuntQ

Благодарю всех за поддержку. 
Летом нет учеников, можно взять отпуск без содержания, до 1 сентября.
Поэтому делаем то, что необходимо в данный момент на работе.

----------


## Сердитка

> Поэтому делаем то, что необходимо в данный момент на работе.


Интересно, а техслужащие или бухгалтерия в свободное время не помогают вам уроки вести?

----------


## TanjaKorovina

> В нашей школе масксимальная нагрузка - 27 часов - полторы ставки. Старшие и младшие уровняли. Отпуск - 57 календарных дней. Получили отпускные, в которые входят голые оклады без премий и надбавок за сложность. Получается - следующая зарплата только в октябре. Как хочешь, так и выживай.:frown:
> Кстате, Вам дают на методическую литературу? У нас в беларусии аж 7500 белорусских рублей в месяц, а это где-то 2$


Мы тоже получаем за метод.литературу 100рублей,мало того в этом году нас предупредили,что в конце года мы должны за них отчитаться! Это уже к теме "Как нас унижают".

----------


## Сердитка

> Мы тоже получаем за метод.литературу 100рублей,мало того в этом году нас предупредили,что в конце года мы должны за них отчитаться! Это уже к теме "Как нас унижают".


А спросите у тех, кто вас предупреждал, что будет, если вы не отчитаетесь. Платить перестанут?
Может, за зарплату ещё отчитаться?

Нам как-то тоже сказали, что мы должны сдать чеки на приобретение книг в бухгалтерию. Не буду пересказывать вам, куда мы дружно послали ретивых начальничков. С хохотом. От нас тут же отвязались и больше об этом не заикались.

*Совсем чиновники совесть потеряли!*

И что самое противное - они пользуются нашей правовой неграмотностью и, простите, забитостью.
А вот фига им!  :Jopa:

----------


## Zolannet

Добрый вечер, коллеги! У нас в школе старшие - 18 часов на ставку, младшие и концертмейстерские - 24 на ставку,нагрузка складывается по разному, зависит от набора и год на год не приходится, в основном не больше 1,5 ставки по максимуму. 100 руб. за педлитературу платят, тоже поговаривали, что будут просить чеки для отчетности, но пока тихо. Стимулирующие бывают изредка, последний год платили дважды и они составляют 1% от фонда зарплаты (это на всех, а дальше как разложится по заслугам- участие в конкурсах, городских концертах и т.п. - это определяет положение о стимулирующих).

----------


## Сердитка

> 100 руб. за педлитературу платят, тоже поговаривали, что будут просить чеки для отчетности, но пока тихо.


Правильно, что тихо. Потому что это незаконно.

----------


## belova

А можно поподоробнее о стимулирующей выплате. Как и за что она платится,  как вы  считаете результат, по баллам? Сколько процентов составляет стимулирующая выплата?[/QUOTE]

  Живу в Тверской области. Год назад перешли на новую систему оплаты труда. Зар. плата выросла в среднем на 50%. В зар. плату педагога помимо оплаты за учебные часы, входит компенсационная выплата - категория( 10% от оклада - вторая, 15%- первая, 40% высшая), стимулирующая выплата - раз в квартал. Стимул. выплата устанавливается( у нас в школе) после предоставления отчета работы каждым преподавателем по следующим критериям: сохранность контингента уч-ся(10%) от оклада, подготовка учащихся к конкурсам-10% от оклада, творческие достижения учащихся(победы на конкурсах)-15% от оклада, подготовка уч-ся к поступлению в муз. училища - 15% от оклада, участие уч-ся в концертах - 5%, участие педагогов в концертах -10%, метод. работа - 10%, внек. работа -10%, и т.д. У некоторых преподавателей выходит стим. выплата в 60% от оклада, меньше 30% не получается. Стим. выплату распределяет специальная комиссия, куда входят директор и преподаватели. На стимулирование средства закладываются в общую смету. Финансирование школы очень плохое. Но на статью зар. плата закладываем в полном объеме. Не знаю, что будет в следующем году.

----------


## Zolannet

Схема выплаты стимулирующих такая: есть положение (пересматривается ежегодно), в котором прописано за что сколько процентов. К примеру, преподаватель по сумме заслуг заработал, как вы пишете, 60 % от своего должностного оклада (у нас рассчитываются % от оклада), но общая сумма на всю школу составляет 1 % от фонда заработной платы ежемесячно. Допустим - 100000 руб ежемесячный фонд зарплаты, к нему 1000 руб стимулирующих выплат. Есть комиссия в школе, которая решает - кому сколько.Чаще всего бывает, что заслуг больше чем денег. Поэтому либо всем дают по чуть-чуть, либо отмечают в этом месяце одного, в следующем - другого. Либо вообще несколько месяцев не выделяют денег на эти выплаты.  Так что вы еще неплохо живете, что у вас можно получить 60% от оклада хотя бы несколько месяцев.

----------


## belova

> Схема выплаты стимулирующих такая: есть положение (пересматривается ежегодно), в котором прописано за что сколько процентов. К примеру, преподаватель по сумме заслуг заработал, как вы пишете, 60 % от своего должностного оклада (у нас рассчитываются % от оклада), но общая сумма на всю школу составляет 1 % от фонда заработной платы ежемесячно. Допустим - 100000 руб ежемесячный фонд зарплаты, к нему 1000 руб стимулирующих выплат. Есть комиссия в школе, которая решает - кому сколько.Чаще всего бывает, что заслуг больше чем денег. Поэтому либо всем дают по чуть-чуть, либо отмечают в этом месяце одного, в следующем - другого. Либо вообще несколько месяцев не выделяют денег на эти выплаты.  Так что вы еще неплохо живете, что у вас можно получить 60% от оклада хотя бы несколько месяцев.


 Мы выплачиваем не за месяц, а за квартал. Из-за этого получается такой большой процент. На стимулирование у нас идет 10% от фонда заработной платы.

----------


## Zolannet

У нас тоже такой процент был, пока не стали ограничивать размер фонда заработной платы ( с июня 2009), по этой причине в прошлом году мы приняли в школу ровно столько учащихся, сколько позволял размер ФЗП. Все было жестко просчитано. В этом году пока таких ограничений нет.

----------


## belova

А не было сокращения часов по учебному плану. Например "Хоровое пение" музыкальный инструмент по плану 1 час, а преподаем -0, 5 часа в неделю. Предмет по выбору( например ансамбль) - был и вдруг пропал.

----------


## Zolannet

Как поступить в сложившейся ситуации школа решала самостоятельно. Сокращение часов по учебному плану грозит отзывом лицензии - в министерство же сданы полные планы без сокращений предметов или часов по ним. Поэтому пришлось сокращать прием учащихся...

----------


## AuntQ

Есть такой приказ, если педагоги не представят чеки, то со 100 рублей за литературу будут высчитывать 13%.
 У нас то произошло с 1 января 2010года.

----------


## Сердитка

> Есть такой приказ, если педагоги не представят чеки, то со 100 рублей за литературу будут высчитывать 13%.
>  У нас то произошло с 1 января 2010года.


Распечатайте и покажите вашему руководству такой приказ:




> Письмо министерства Образования РФ от 25.11. 1998
> 
> *Министерство образования РФ
> 
> письмо № 20-58-4046/20-4 от 25.11.1998
> 
> "О выплате денежной компенсации на книгоиздательскую продукцию и периодические издания педагогическим работникам образовательных учреждений"
> *
> 
> ...


А также познакомьтесь с позицией Профсоюза по этому вопросу, там всё очень внятно и понятно изложено.

http://www.cap.ru/home/67/profs_obr/p25aa1.html




> необходимо учитывать, что *разъяснения, направляемые Минфином* России и его департаментами в виде писем, адресованных конкретным заявителям, *не являются нормативными правовыми актами и не могут содержать правовых норм или их изменять* (см. письмо Минфина России от 7 августа 2007 г. № 03-02-07/2-138 о порядке разъяснения законодательства о налогах и сборах).
> 
> Следовательно, *письма Департамента налоговой и таможенной политики Минфина России, из которых следует, что педагогические работники должны представлять соответствующие документы, подтверждающие понесенные расходы на приобретение книгоиздательской продукции и периодических изданий*, которые к тому же по своему содержанию не касаются непосредственно вопроса о разъяснении правовых норм, относящихся к законодательству о налогах и сборах, *не могут иметь юридического значения и порождать правовые последствия для неопределенного круга лиц.*



А вот какие нормативы установлены для бухгалтеров:




> Налогообложение компенсации на книгоиздательскую продукцию
> 
> Согласно п. 3 ст. 217 НК РФ *не подлежат обложению НДФЛ* все виды установленных законодательством РФ, законодательными актами субъектов РФ, решениями представительных органов местного самоуправления компенсационных выплат (в пределах норм, установленных в соответствии с законодательством РФ), в частности связанных с исполнением налогоплательщиком трудовых обязанностей. При этом в соответствии со ст. 164 ТК РФ под компенсацией понимаются денежные выплаты, установленные в целях возмещения работникам затрат, связанных с исполнением ими трудовых или иных предусмотренных федеральным законом обязанностей.
> Компенсация на приобретение книгоиздательской продукции и периодических изданий, устанавливаемая согласно Закону об образовании, соответствует всем вышеприведенным требованиям налогового законодательства, поэтому, *как установлено п. 3 ст. 217 НК РФ*, *не подлежит включению в совокупный доход работника*. В* Письме N 03-04-06-01/25 также сделан вывод о том, что ежемесячная денежная компенсация, выплачиваемая педагогическим работникам для обеспечения книгоиздательской продукцией в пределах норм, установленных вышеупомянутым Законом, не подлежит обложению налогом на доходы физических лиц.*
> Обратим при этом внимание на то, что Законом об образовании установлены нормы (150 и 100 руб.) лишь для соответствующих типов федеральных государственных образовательных учреждений. Для государственных образовательных учреждений субъектов РФ и муниципальных образовательных учреждений данные размеры не являются ограничением, и соответствующие *органы государственной власти и местного самоуправления вправе установить размеры компенсации в больших размерах*. И именно эти установленные надлежащим образом размеры компенсации будут являться нормой, действующей на данной территории, выплата компенсации в размерах которой не будет облагаться НДФЛ.
> Отметим также, что в соответствии со ст. 238 НК РФ не подлежат обложению ЕСН все виды установленных законодательством РФ, законодательными актами субъектов РФ, решениями представительных органов местного самоуправления компенсационных выплат (в пределах норм, установленных в соответствии с законодательством РФ), связанных с возмещением иных расходов, включая расходы на повышение профессионального уровня работников. Поэтому на сумму выплаты педагогическим работникам компенсации ЕСН не начисляется.


Будите ваш спящий профком, AuntQ!
Конечно, можно и собрать чеки - это как раз не проблема :wink:
Просто когда один раз позволить о себя ноги вытереть, другой, третий...
Шестёркой быть неохота, вот в чём вопрос.

----------


## mind5

*Сердитка*,
 Большое спасибо за правовую информацию, обязательно унесу в бухгалтерию.  у нас тоже финансисты придирались в прошлом году, но мы отказались предоставлять чеки, но незнали чем это подтвердить. Теперь распечатаю документик и прямо в "лицо им" (не буду выражаться грубо)

----------


## Сердитка

Дорогая mind5, цена вопроса - 13 рублей (13% от 100 р.)
И ещё выдрать эти деньги у учителей... Я не могу назвать иначе как *жлобством*!

С 1998 года (в течение 12 лет!) сумма книжной компенсации не индексировалась ни на копейку. И вместо того чтобы увеличить это копеечное пособие, нам фактически хотят его сократить до 87 рублей.
Да из принципа отстоим своё!

----------


## belova

> Дорогая mind5, цена вопроса - 13 рублей (13% от 100 р.)
> И ещё выдрать эти деньги у учителей... Я не могу назвать иначе как *жлобством*!
> 
> С 1998 года (в течение 12 лет!) сумма книжной компенсации не индексировалась ни на копейку. И вместо того чтобы увеличить это копеечное пособие, нам фактически хотят его сократить до 87 рублей.
> Да из принципа отстоим своё!


 Коллеги, действительно очень стыдно и позорно!!!  Нотный сборник или методическая литература сейчас стоит как минимум  300 рублей. А если я захожу в нотный магазин, то выхожу с целой кипой литературы. Да такого чека то нигде не найти для отчета (на 100 руб.). Платить не хотим, а повышать квалификацию педагогов обязательно, внедрять  новые методики, усовершенствовать учебный процесс и т.д.    :Fz:  :Fz:  :Fz:

----------


## TanjaKorovina

А мы ещё не перешли на новую систему оплаты.Администрация подсчитала,что придётся больше платить,как-то резко замолчала по этому поводу,и мы ушли в отпуск в полном неведении.

----------


## lara27

> Есть такой приказ, если педагоги не представят чеки, то со 100 рублей за литературу будут высчитывать 13%.


Но  если вы предоставите чеки, они что вам доплатят за безумно дорогую литературу что ли, а также за интернет, где вы тоже находите много методического материала?
Нас этим пугали лет 5 назад (сумма в 100 рублей осталась такой и по сей день), больше даже не заикаются.

----------


## lara27

*TanjaKorovina*,
 все равно должны перевести, нас это ожидает с января 2011.
У меня вот такой вопрос, а где написано про ограничения в нагрузке не больше 36 часов?

----------


## Сердитка

> Но  если вы предоставите чеки, они что вам доплатят за безумно дорогую литературу что ли, а также за интернет, где вы тоже находите много методического материала?


Лариса, это шикарный аргумент! Беру на вооружение!  :Ok:

----------


## belova

> *TanjaKorovina*,
> У меня вот такой вопрос, а где написано про ограничения в нагрузке не больше 36 часов?



http://                       норма  часов.rar
 Качество документа не очень хорошее, но разобрать можно.

----------


## Muzikantka

> Мы тоже получаем за метод.литературу 100рублей,мало того в этом году нас предупредили,что в конце года мы должны за них отчитаться!


К сожалению, у нас та же история. Мне директор сказала, что за год нужно собрать чеки на 1 200 руб. У нас директор никогда бредовые идеи не поддерживает, а тут если она уже предупредила - значит всё, деваться некуда.
Меня больше всего расстраивает то, что много литературы сейчас продается со складов или из рук в руки, и на них-то чеков нет, вот и получается я на свои деньги кучу литературы покупаю - а отчетности получилось пока только на три месяца из полугодия.:frown:

----------


## Люба Беликова

Ну и ничего себе! Ни разу не слышала про отчёт по "литературным деньгам"! Неужто и до нас дойдёт? Сокращение часов уже дошло. С сентября не больше 40 часов, а до этого ограничений не было. 
Прошу прощения, не представилась. Очень тема впечатлила. Нижний Новгород, ДМШ при муз.училище.

----------


## mind5

> Платить не хотим, а повышать квалификацию педагогов обязательно, внедрять новые методики, усовершенствовать учебный процесс и т.д


Меня вот это тоже возмущает. С методической работой нас видимо хотят с общеобразовательной школой сравнять. Бесконечные доклады, открытые уроки, разработка учебных пособий и. т.д. Всего и не перечесть. Столкнулись с этим при акредитации. Чуть-ли не научные работы должны писать... печататься в различных  научных изданиях. А ведь в общеобразовательной школе за это установлена доплата. В связи с этим вопрос. Что-нибудь хоть какую-нибудь доплату получаете за методическую работу? Как работают методические обьединения? (в смысле оплаты)

----------


## TanjaKorovina

А нас уже почти сравняли:наша зав.культурой-бывшая директор общеобразовательной школы, причём хороший директор.Мы узнали много нового по ведению документации.А ещё у нас появился завуч по научной работе....

----------


## Сердитка

> К сожалению, у нас та же история. Мне директор сказала, что за год нужно собрать чеки на 1 200 руб. У нас директор никогда бредовые идеи не поддерживает, а тут если она уже предупредила - значит всё, деваться некуда.


Нет, если бы это был закон, он действовал бы по всей стране. А то, что у вас происходит - это местное самоуправство. Профсоюзы уже оспорили распоряжение Минфина и признали, что их "письмо-разъяснение" не является юридическим документом и не может влиять на положения федерального закона. См. мои ссылки выше.




> С методической работой нас видимо хотят с общеобразовательной школой сравнять. Бесконечные доклады, открытые уроки, разработка учебных пособий и. т.д. 
> ...Чуть-ли не научные работы должны писать... печататься в различных научных изданиях. А ведь в общеобразовательной школе за это установлена доплата. В связи с этим вопрос. Что-нибудь хоть какую-нибудь доплату получаете за методическую работу? Как работают методические обьединения? (в смысле оплаты)


Заведующим метод. объединениями устанавливаются постоянные доплаты (надбавки) к зарплате, так как у них повышенная доза канцелярской отчётности. А мы, педагоги, стараемся всю свою писанину отложить на июнь - работа идёт, контора пишет.
И пока мы этой фигнёй занимаемся, нас никто не заставит копать грядки, красить заборы и клеить обои. И никто не отправит в неоплачиваемый отпуск.
Ну, пока, по крайней мере, до этого не дошло.

----------


## mind5

> А мы, педагоги, стараемся всю свою писанину отложить на июнь - работа идёт, контора пишет.


А мы всей писаниной занимаемся в течении учебного года, В июне нам некогда, мы уходим в отпуск с третьего июня а выходим на работу 25 августа, всё лето отдыхаем....

----------


## sveta-gr

А у нас практически невозможно получить первую категорию. Большинство преподавателей школы с 25-летним стажем работают с 2-ой категорией. Без курсов повышения квалификации не дают, а на курсы не пускают - денег нет. Зато всё руководство и приближённые - с высшими. Получили под шумок, пока смена зав. отделом культуры была.

----------


## Muzikantka

> А у нас практически невозможно получить первую категорию.


Вот мы в этом месяце мучаемся - пытаемся просчитать по баллам свою категорию. Причем, баллы спущены из народного образования и во многом просто не подходят к нашей сфере. Вот там и научно-методическая работа, и создание рекомендованного к публикации УМК, и курсы (свыше 100 часов, на которых написано "рекомендуется высшая категория" - каких у нас в культуре никогда не выдавали).
Мы сначала с директором просчитали - я написала заявление на вторую категорию, потом пересчитали - получилось на высшую. Написала на высшую, попробуем).
Что меня больше всего сердит - так это правило "если ваше портфоли не соответствует заявленным баллам на категорию - то категория СНИМАЕТСЯ!". То есть - если я подаю на 2 категорию, а баллов у меня больше, то я вообще остаюсь без категории. Если я подаю на высшую, первую, а баллов меньше или комиссия посчитает, что я не правильно баллы вычислила, - то категория снимается. Супер!
А разница там в 1-2 балла :Fz:  ОТ 24 до 27 баллов - вторая категория , от 28  - первая, и так далее.

Но это еще не всё. Нас методист из ЦРО (народное образование) уже предупредила, что с 2011 года вводится новая система: экзамен на соответствие занимаемой должности - обязательный для всех и если педагог желает - то потом еще и присвоение категории. В первую очередь коснется тех, у кого в 2011 году категория заканчивается. Что-то нам опять народное образование придумает...

----------


## fufif57

> А мы всей писаниной занимаемся в течении учебного года, В июне нам некогда, мы уходим в отпуск с третьего июня а выходим на работу 25 августа, всё лето отдыхаем....


Ого, какой большой у вас отпуск! :Ok:

----------


## fufif57

> А у нас практически невозможно получить первую категорию. Большинство преподавателей школы с 25-летним стажем работают с 2-ой категорией. Без курсов повышения квалификации не дают, а на курсы не пускают - денег нет. Зато всё руководство и приближённые - с высшими. Получили под шумок, пока смена зав. отделом культуры была.


У нас  первую категорию можно получить только имея хотя бы один диплом областного конкурса, вся остальная работа почти не рассматривается почему-то.:frown:

----------


## Zolannet

Москвичи тоже ожидают новую систему при аттестации преподавателей, что-то типа тестирования с 2011 года. А в области мы пока ничего такого от начальства не слышали.

----------


## sveta-gr

> Ого, какой большой у вас отпуск!


Я так понимаю, что увеличенный отпуск всвязи с работой на севере, но я -бы не хотела такой большой отпуск. Отпускные быстро расходятся, а в сентябре и детей в школу нужно и отправить и самим выходить - к новому учебному году всегда растрат много.

----------


## belova

[QUOTE=lara27;2754839]*TanjaKorovina*,

У меня вот такой вопрос, а где написано про ограничения в нагрузке не больше 36 часов?[/QUOTE


Еще одна страничка о нагрузке преподавателей ДМШ


http://                           предельная нагрузка преподавателя ДШИ.rar

----------


## belova

А это, я думаю, будет интересно  директорам  школы, у кого есть педагогическая нагрузка. Если кто-то заинтересован в этой нагрузке, то может требовать от вышестоящего руководства не менее 24 часов в неделю.


http://                         Педагогическая нагрузка директора.rar

----------


## Одарина

TanjaKorovina, а нас ещё предупредили, что без отчётных квиточков высчитают деньги!

По поводу нагрузки, у нас нет ограничений, сколько наберёшь в свой класс - все твои. О "дополнительных услугах". Меня поражает покорность моих коллег. Если б были все, как один, можно было бы воспрепятствовать. Я и дома порой , если плохо себя чувствую, просто ничего не делаю, а тут можешь ли, не можешь, а иди а субботник. Когда большинство коллектива там, не идти просто неудобно.

----------


## belta123

Почитала все сообщения про аттестацию преподавателей и волосы дыбом. Единой по стране системы видимо нет, вот на местах и изощряются. Лучше бы посмотрели возраст преподавателей в школах, в среднем 45-60 лет, молодёжь от таких зарплат бежит отработав в лучшем случае год, или если некуда больше податься.

----------


## belta123

> А нас уже почти сравняли:наша зав.культурой-бывшая директор общеобразовательной школы, причём хороший директор.Мы узнали много нового по ведению документации.


Поделитесь новинками по ведению документации, пожалуйста.

----------


## TanjaKorovina

В основном,эти новшества касаются протоколов ведения заседания школьных и городских секций,родительских собраний,анализа взаимопосещения уроков,информационно-аналитических записок после проведения мероприятий.С прошлого года мы работаем над портфолио, а так же над концепцией своей педагогической деятельности,пишем методические работы (вы ,наверное, знаете сколько там рразных заморочек в оформлении).Может быть я что-то пропустила.Сами мы(слава богу!) справляемся с журналом,написанием календарно-тематических планов,с заполнением журнала и характеристик уч-ся  по общему фортепиано.Вас что конкретно интересует?

----------


## mind5

> информационно-аналитических записок после проведения мероприятий.


Уважаемая Татьяна, нельзя ли поподробнее остановиться на данных записках? Как они выглядят? Вы их пишите после проведения каких мероприятий? Всех?

----------


## TanjaKorovina

Я отвечаю за городскую секцию теоретиков,поэтому составляю записку в конце года ,где анализирую все мероприятия секции:открытые уроки,подготовка,проведение и итоги  олимпиады,мастер-классы,участие педагогов в семинарах и т.д.Такую же работу ведут все зав.отдлениями городских и школьных секций.Форма изложения свободная,но по всем пунктам плана работы секции.Как видите,в каникулы до отпуска скучать не приходится.Работаем не поднимая головы до 20-х чисел.

----------


## Roksi

Здравствуйте!
Может кому знакома такая ситуация? Может кто знает? Не подумайте, что я завидую чужому богатству. Дело в том, что в нашей ДМШ у многих большая разница в зар. плате. Понятное дело, у кого выше категория, больше часов и стажа, - я ориентировалась на равных. Начальство я  тоже не имею ввиду. Обратила внимание, когда расписывалась за полученный гонорар - разница в 3 раза! Из доп. мероприятий - сходили на парад. Я поинтересовалась - может и я поучаствую в таких мероприятиях, раз могут быть такие надбавки? Так мне сразу сказали, что такой зар. платы быть не может, даже если написано в расчетке.Сказали, типа они ее куда-то отдают. Что, половина школы делится своей зар. платой? Может у многих так и это нормально? А насчет бухгалтерии у нас вообще-то все строго.

----------


## Muzikantka

> Так мне сразу сказали, что такой зар. платы быть не может, даже если написано в расчетке.Сказали, типа они ее куда-то отдают.


Я знаю ситуацию, когда просто в школе работает совместитель, но зарплату и нагрузку начисляют штатному сотруднику, он потом снимает конкретную сумму с карточки и наличкой отдает совместителю. Такая форма "не оформления лишних бумажек для совместителей".

----------


## mind5

> Такая форма "не оформления лишних бумажек для совместителей


А какие лишние бумажки у совместителя? У него всё так же как и у всех. Я первый раз слышу о таком



> когда просто в школе работает совместитель, но зарплату и нагрузку начисляют штатному сотруднику, он потом снимает конкретную сумму с карточки и наличкой отдает совместителю


Это же полное нарушение прав совместителя.....каким то мошеничеством попахивает:mad:

----------


## begden

> Это же полное нарушение прав совместителя.....каким то мошеничеством попахивает


Действительно. И так пенсия у пед. работника невесть какая, так ещё заработанные деньги нигде не учитываются. У нас такого нет.

----------


## Muzikantka

> Это же полное нарушение прав совместителя.


Прошу прощения, я, возможно, не совсем понятно выразилась)
Насколько я поняла, как раз сама совместитель была не против таких условий работы, так как на основном месте работы у неё было почти 2 ставки и оформить её совместителем не было возможности (мешало как раз ограничение нагрузки, то есть больше брать было уже нельзя).

А про лишние бумажки - я имела ввиду вообще оформление совместителя на работу и соответствующее увольнение в конце года, как у нас у всех положено.

----------


## ялта

> А про лишние бумажки - я имела ввиду вообще оформление совместителя на работу и соответствующее увольнение в конце года, как у нас у всех положено.


Работаю совместителем уже много лет и никто меня не увольняет в конце года, такой же отпуск 48 дней, всё как у штатных работников, кроме хранения трудовой (хранится по основному месту)

----------


## Muzikantka

> Работаю совместителем уже много лет и никто меня не увольняет в конце года


Нет, у нас это абсолютное явление в городе: ВСЕХ совместителей в конце года увольняют с работы, а в сентябре опять оформляют.

----------


## Severjanka

Прочитала тему.Вывод:в российских  ДШИ и ДМШ все практически одинаково.
Если есть у директора возможность доплачивать поощрительные надбавки из фонда заработной платы-доплачивают.
У нас маленькая школа,возможность доплат минимальная.Если раньше больничный или отпуск за свой счет воспринимался директором в штыки,то сейчас она уже грустно шутит о том,что скоро поощрять будет за это,так как сохраняется фонд зар.платы.
В этом году в связи с задержкой зар.платы в нашем районе преподавателям ДШИ и ДМШ я написала письмо президенту(на сайт) По головке за это не погладили....Но зар.плату выплатили и стали вовремя все выплачивать.Мне даже отпускные на 3 дня раньше выплатили)))
Это я к чему все.А вот к чему))
В этом же письме я написала про разделение часов на ставку(18ст.,24мл.)
Ответ-вопрос будет рассматриваться.
Для всех нас это очень важный вопрос.Ведь даже без повышения(которого давненько уже не было) зар.плата учителей наших школ увеличится ощутимо.Да и ни для кого не секрет,что с малышами гораздо труднее работать.
Но от того,что просто в закутках мы будем сотрясать воздух и жаловаться на несправедливость,установленную во времена Царя Гороха,ничего не измениться.
По требованиям оформления документации нас прировняли к общеобразовательной школе,а по часам-ставкам все так и осталось(((
Есть предложение написать открытое письмо в Министерство труда,культуры,президенту о часах на ставку,приложив подписи от коллег с наших школ.
Давайте объединимся в решении этого вопроса.Понятно,что инициатива должна исходить от большой(желательно столичной школы),с большим контингентом учащихся и составом преподавателей,т.к. к маленькой школе никто не будет прислушиваться(еще и прикроют под шумок,обозвав реорганизацией)
Как вам такое предложение,коллеги?

----------


## Сердитка

> Есть предложение написать открытое письмо в Министерство труда,культуры,президенту о часах на ставку,приложив подписи от коллег с наших школ.


Совершенно справедливая инициатива. Поддерживаю.  :Ok: 
Где подписываться?

----------


## belova

Я работаю в Тверской области. Наш профсоюз ( я имею ввиду областной) неоднократно поднимал этот вопрос. Перед самым кризисом в Москве уже был разработан проект нового Положения о школах искусств, где уравняли часы за ставку(18), но только педагогические. Концертмейстерам оставили 24. У меня даже такой проект есть на руках.Но...Наступил кризис и все осталось на уровне проекта. Правительство прекрасно понимает, что это дополнительные деньги. Я согласна, что нужно бороться с этой несправедливостью. Писать, еще больше активизировать профсоюзы.

----------


## begden

> Перед самым кризисом в Москве уже был разработан проект нового Положения о школах искусств, где уравняли часы за ставку(18), но только педагогические. Концертмейстерам оставили 24


В начале лета была на курсах методистов, выступала представительница министерства культуры, она сказала точно так же. Кстати, и по поводу пенсии (25 лет) тоже. Один закон не соответствует другому, по сути первоначальный никто не отменял, поэтому можно идти в суд. Ну почему мы должны мотать нервы, которые и так у представителей нашей профессии не особо крепкие?

----------


## fufif57

Полностью поддерживаю идею открытого письма правительству! Все преподаватели нашей школы подпишутся!

----------


## елена1321

Я тоже по поводу писяма согласна.Мои коллеги тоже все подпишут.Девочки,скажите , 25 лет должно быть непрерывного стажа? И если кто знает северные идут в этот стаж год за полтора?

----------


## Severjanka

Елена,северные не идут.Нужно выработать 25 лет пед.стажа(можно и с перерывом)

----------


## Severjanka

Уважаемые коллеги,спасибо за поддержку))
С начала уч.года собирайте подписи в своих коллективах и отправляйте мне на почту
puschin333@rambler.ru
Все подписи я приложу к открытому письму.
Может кто-нибудь согласится написать письмо с вопросом о часах в Российский профсоюз работников культуры?Я не состою в профсоюзе.Лучше будет,если письмо будет написанно его членом.
Еще кто-нибудь может написать письмо на сайт презитента.
Думаю,что будет лучше,если наш вопрос будут поднимать разные люди из разных регионов страны)))

----------


## Elena43

> В начале лета была на курсах методистов, выступала представительница министерства культуры, она сказала точно так же. Кстати, и по поводу пенсии (25 лет) тоже. Один закон не соответствует другому, по сути первоначальный никто не отменял, поэтому можно идти в суд. Ну почему мы должны мотать нервы, которые и так у представителей нашей профессии не особо крепкие?



В суд я и пошла, когда мне отказали в назначении досрочной пенсии, и суд оставил решение пенсионного фонда без изменений. Всей школой писали в Обком профсоюза работников культуры, Департамент культуры. Везде один ответ: "Вопрос решается."

----------


## veksha

А у нас убрали выслугу. Моего концертмейстера в ДК на лето не увольняют (совместитель) и платят по ставке, а меня (совместитель в ДШИ) и увольняют и нагрузка - полставки. Я, вроде как, оптимист по натуре, а так - руки опускаются. Но нас не сломают - работали, работаем и будем работать!!!

----------


## TanjaKorovina

Как у нас всё- таки интересно устроены законы.Можно так трактовать, а можно по- другому... У меня в прошедшем учебном году тоже было совместительство,причём,так хорошо встретили,"спасибо" сказали. А потом началось. Вдруг, в ноябре директор заявила,что платить будет только за отданные уроки (исключая каникулы,а затем и карантин в январе-феврале),показала документ. Как в песне поётся "веесёлый разговор".А в мае уволили(правда, расчётные дали.)Сэкономили-и-и-и на нас(мы вдвоём так работали)

----------


## елена1321

Наша школа в январе перешла на новую форму оплаты,повышения не произошло никакого,даже оклады стали меньше.Вообщем получился следующий расклад:у кого ср.спец. пустили от 3.500 у кого высшее от 4.100+25%(сельские)+категория получились в среднем оклады 4.700.Никаких стимулирующих доплат не получаем.Коллектив стал возмущаться,так как все эти расчёты производил наш директор у которого образование пед.институт и ни года работы преподавателем и у нас работает только 2года и глав.бух.Вообщем весь коллектив взбунтовался,зная о том что некоторые школы подняли себе оклады за счёт небольшого сокращения часов.Ув. коллеги, кто уже работает по новой форме оплаты, как у вас считают?Не будет ли нарушением,если мы с 1часа сократим до 0,5ч. предмет по выбору?

----------


## Elena43

елена1321,
но ведь если с 1 часа сократить до 0,5ч. предмет по выбору, то и платить будут за 0,5ч. Где же выгода?

----------


## belova

[QUOTE=елена1321;2800868].Ув. коллеги, кто уже работает по новой форме оплаты, как у вас считают?Не будет ли нарушением,если мы с 1часа сократим до 0,5ч. предмет по выбору?[/QUOT


  Каждая школа работает по утвержденным  учебным планам. Если в вашем плане стоит предмет по выбору 1 час, вы и должны отрабатывать час. Меньший объем часов- уже нарушение.
А по поводу новой системы, когда мы переходили, область(Тверская) высылала на каждую школу рекомендации. Там были проставлены оклады. Кстати, для любой областной школы они одинаковы-5400. Разницу в зарплате вносили компенсационные выплаты(категория) и стимулирование. Компенсационная выплата обязательная, стимулирование- при наличии средств. Мы получаем. Все зависит от вашего фонда заработной платы на год. 
Я работаю директором и стараюсь обязательно заложить 10% от всего фонда на стимулирование, плюс экономия. Пока получается. Не знаю как будет дальше.  Без стимулирования, новая система оплаты труда себя не оправдывает. Она и вводится для того, чтобы творческие люди достойно получали за свой труд.  Только в нашей стране все получается наоборот. :Jopa:

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

> Кстати, для любой областной школы они одинаковы-5400. Разницу в зарплате вносили компенсационные выплаты(категория) и стимулирование. Компенсационная выплата обязательная, стимулирование- при наличии средств. Мы получаем. Все зависит от вашего фонда заработной платы на год. 
> Я работаю директором и стараюсь обязательно заложить 10% от всего фонда на стимулирование, плюс экономия. Пока получается. Не знаю как будет дальше.  Без стимулирования, новая система оплаты труда себя не оправдывает. Она и вводится для того, чтобы творческие люди достойно получали за свой труд.


В связи с Вашим сообщением возник ряд вопросов. Не можете ли Вы подсказать в каком документе, если таковой имеется, я могу найти правовое подтверждение Ваших действий (имею в виду оклад 5400 без категории, планирование стимулирующей части оплаты труда директором).  Это помогло бы нам внести ясность в оплате труда в нашем городе. Или этот порядок действует только в пределах Вашей области?

----------


## Zolannet

> Каждая школа работает по утвержденным учебным планам. Если в вашем плане стоит предмет по выбору 1 час, вы и должны отрабатывать час. Меньший объем часов- уже нарушение.


Абсолютно согласна с Вами! Мы тоже лицензировали учебные планы, в которых стоит 1 час в неделю предмет по выбору, мы обязаны его вырабатывать, иначе это грозит отзывом лицензии...



> Я работаю директором и стараюсь обязательно заложить 10% от всего фонда на стимулирование, плюс экономия. Пока получается. Не знаю как будет дальше. Без стимулирования, новая система оплаты труда себя не оправдывает. Она и вводится для того, чтобы творческие люди достойно получали за свой труд. Только в нашей стране все получается наоборот.


У нас в школе как раз наоборот. Положение о стимулирующих есть, а денег на них закладывают только 1 % (это политика города, т.к. мы муниципальная школа), и то не каждый месяц эти деньги мы видим... А обязательных компенсационных выплат у нас вовсе нет. По закону мы имеем право на многое, а в реальной жизни... Это все равно что в магазин приходить с пустым кошельком - купить-то можно, но на что?

----------


## belova

> Не можете ли Вы подсказать в каком документе, если таковой имеется, я могу найти правовое подтверждение Ваших действий (имею в виду оклад 5400 без категории, планирование стимулирующей части оплаты труда директором).  Это помогло бы нам внести ясность в оплате труда в нашем городе. Или этот порядок действует только в пределах Вашей области?


Каждая область разрабатывает свое положение об оплате труда. Насколько я знаю для Тверской области положение разрабатывали московские юристы учитывая пожелания региона (естественно не бесплатно).
Я читаю ваши сообщения и вижу, что чаще всего вы вините директоров школы. Я сама директор, не хочу защищать их и себя, но скажу, что не всегда во всех проблемах виноваты директора. У каждой школы есть учредитель, который на год выделяет финансирование. Какое финансирование, так и живем. Конечно надо просить дополнительные денежные лимиты, убеждать, доказывать, но не всегда это получается.

----------


## Zolannet

> Не можете ли Вы подсказать в каком документе, если таковой имеется, я могу найти правовое подтверждение Ваших действий (имею в виду оклад 5400 без категории, планирование стимулирующей части оплаты труда директором). Это помогло бы нам внести ясность в оплате труда в нашем городе. Или этот порядок действует только в пределах Вашей области?


Посмотрите какие правовые документы действуют в Московской области - http://mo.mosreg.ru/normdocs_operinfopravmo/1183.html. А мы в школе разрабатываем свой локальный акт в соответствии с ними, а применяютс яони на практике в соответствии с наполнением муниципального бюджета. Поэтому, в Московской области в разных городах должностные оклады одинаковые, а вот то, что + к ним очень разные суммы получаются...

----------


## belova

> Посмотрите какие правовые документы действуют в Московской области - http://mo.mosreg.ru/normdocs_operinfopravmo/1183.html. А мы в школе разрабатываем свой локальный акт в соответствии с ними, а применяютс яони на практике в соответствии с наполнением муниципального бюджета. Поэтому, в Московской области в разных городах должностные оклады одинаковые, а вот то, что + к ним очень разные суммы получаются...


 Правильно. Все зависит от фонда оплаты труда выделенного на год.  Есть фонд-получай стимулирование. Нет- голый оклад и категорию(если такова имеется).

----------


## Severjanka

В нашем районе вообще сократили фонд зар.платы.Я(как представитель труд.коллектива)школы и директор,посовещавшись,решили не выкраивать деньги на мизерные стимулир.надбавки,а выплатить премии в конце года из того,что останется в фонде школы.Конечно,размер премии будет зависеть от результатов работы каждого сотрудника.
И еще(за нехваткой средств) директор нас поощряет отгулами в каникулярное время))) На данном этапе это неплохой выход.

----------


## елена1321

Ув. коллеги! У нас фонд зар. платы (со слов директора) закладывается в январе,и вот переходя на новую форму оплаты нам постарались подогнать зар. плату по старым суммам,чтобы не перехлестнуть лимит. На данный момент,чтобы уложиться в наши прежние суммы и поднять оклады мы хотим сократить часы (предмет по выбору) это позволит нам идти уже от другой изначальной цифры.Не от 3.500, а от 4.500. Вот и получается 4.500+25%+категория получается неплохой оклад.Раньше я работала на 2 ставки , а теперь на 1,5 ,а в сумме я не потеряла ничего.Может объяснила непонятно? Мы в коллективе уже всё посчитали вот только позволят нам это сделать.Зав.отделом по культуре согласна,а вот дир-р упирается,говорит что нам сейчас райфинотдел не позволит.А ведь мы не требуем дополнительного финансирования.Ув.коллеги подскажите нам являются ли наши действия правомерными и есть ли закон по новой форме оплаты,в котором оговаривается какой должен быть минимальный оклад.Вот у меня стаж 20 лет 2 категория оклад 4.800.Спасибо всем кто откликнулся.

----------


## AuntQ

Минимальный оклвд по России есть, это 4360 рублей( возможно  немного ошибаюсь). У нас оклад 4050 рублей, для методиста 4100. Дополнительно за высший разряд 1500руб. от депутатов, и это всё! Моя коллега работает на 2 ставки, получая зарплату, видит, что наша дневная уборщица получает 15 тысяч, коллега до этой суммы не дотягивает. Получатся, что от ставки убощицы, педагога высшей категории отделяет только  1500 рублей.

----------


## belova

Минимальная заработная плата 4330 руб. У нас у уборщице, по новой системе оплаты труда, 2900 руб. Мы ей ежемесячно доплачиваем до 4330.Так-что ниже 4330 зарплата не должна быть(если работаешь на целый оклад)

----------


## Severjanka

Вообще это полный абсурд!У нас(вместе с северными) уборщица на ставку получает около 7 тыс.Молодой специалист-столько же....Правда молодым выплаты идут небольшие.Но разница все-равно небольшая.
Именно из-за такой финансовой политики молодые(часто талантливые) ребята не хотят идти работать в нашу сферу(((Столько учиться.выкладываться,заведомо зная,что материальной отдачи не будет.
Я посчитала,сколько у меня лет ушло на учебу.7-муз.школа,4-муз.училище,5-институт...И так у многих.А еще на протяжении всей работы мы пытаемся совершенствоваться,учимся на курсах-семинарах,делимся опытом.Данный форум -отличный пример.
В какой еще сфере,люди,получающие копейки,вот так живут и болеют работой?!
Это и обидно...
А средний возраст преподавателей ДМШ и ДШИ нашего района 50 лет...
Грустно...

----------


## kuzyulia

А у нас концертмейстер получает меньше уборщицы, оклад 3700.

----------


## SheFFchenka

Уважаемые преподаватели! А как у вас оплачивается каникулярное время? 
Нам, например, со времен грянувшего кризиса каникулы оплачивают независимо от категории и нагрузки строго по ставке и плюют на различные там законы

----------


## belova

У нас  все оплачивается в полном объеме.

----------


## SheFFchenka

Можно ли в таком случае говорить о законности действий администрации?!

----------


## belova

Рабочее время в каникулы приравнивается количеству часов по тарификации. Если у Вас  по тарификации количество часов  больше чем за  ставку, то  все должно оплачиваться.

----------


## belova

http://zakon.edu.ru/catalog.asp?cat_ob_no=12779

Посмотрите здесь- рабочее время педагога в каникулярное время.

----------


## Ковешникова Антонина

С сентября наша музыкальная школа переходит на новую отраслевую оплату труда, и нам нужно разработать критерии, по которым рассчитывать стимулирующую часть зарплаты. Может у кого-нибудь есть, от чего оттолкнуться. Нам дали примерные критерии, но они больше подходят для общеобразовательных школ. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## SheFFchenka

*belo.belova*,
 Спасибо большое за информацию. На основании данного положения председатель профсоюза нашей школы составила письмо в прокуратуру...Трудный нам светит год...
        Самое страшное, что директор абсолютно не на нашей стороне, никак не заинтересован да по сути и не компетентен во всех этих вопросах...Управление культуры же всеми силами нам внушает, что школа городу должна ок.2х миллионов (интересно за сколько лет мы такую сумму на з/п израсходуем), потому постепенно обрезают все что могут...Уже слух прошел, что в проекте гор. бюджета на след. год оплата каникул муз. школе рассчитана по тому же принципу-по ставке независимо от нагрузки...Все в предвкушении, особенного будущего лета (и размера отпускных)

----------


## sveta-gr

Держитесь!!! Удачи Вам!!!

----------


## belova

Посмотрите  здесь.



http://forum.numi.ru/index.php?showtopic=7597

----------


## SheFFchenka

Спасибо, будем стараться)))

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

Надо отстаивать свои права обязательно!!! Нас каждый июнь отправляли на 2/3 от оклада пока мы не обратились к юристу - и все!!! Деньги вернули даже без суда.

----------


## Анна Хохлова

Здравствуйте, я новичок на вашем форуме. Может, кто сталкивался с подобной проблемой. Я преподаватель ДМШ по классу саксофона. Имею еще и 12 разряд как концертмейстер. Раньше мне кроме пед. нагрузки тарифицировали еще и конц. нагрузку моим детям. То есть я всегда сама своим ученикам аккомпанирую и один час в неделю мне тарифицировали. Теперь начальство в управлении культуры не пропускает, потому что на меня одну оплата  вдвойне. Вроде этого делать нельзя. Может, у кого-нибудь есть приказы, распоряжения и т.д., где этот вопрос разъясняется. Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## belova

> Здравствуйте, я новичок на вашем форуме. Может, кто сталкивался с подобной проблемой. Я преподаватель ДМШ по классу саксофона. Имею еще и 12 разряд как концертмейстер. Раньше мне кроме пед. нагрузки тарифицировали еще и конц. нагрузку моим детям. То есть я всегда сама своим ученикам аккомпанирую и один час в неделю мне тарифицировали. Теперь начальство в управлении культуры не пропускает, потому что на меня одну оплата  вдвойне. Вроде этого делать нельзя. Может, у кого-нибудь есть приказы, распоряжения и т.д., где этот вопрос разъясняется. Буду очень благодарна.


Попробуйте сделать так: Заключите с директором договор (или дополнительное соглашение к договору) о совмещении должностей. Обговорите доплату. Совмещение разрешено.

----------


## Ковешникова Антонина

Предлагаю критерии, которые у меня есть. Может кому и пригодиться.
http://narod.ru/disk/24484750000/pub_20241.pdf.html

----------


## fufif57

Здравствуйте! В нашей школе всегда существовала система поощрения преподавателей за активную концертную деятельность и внеклассную работу отгулами в каникулярное время.Всё это оформлялось совершенно открыто, через заявление. В прошлом году директор отменил все отгулы, аргументируя это тем, что отгулы незаконны и нигде в школах их нет. Интересно, а как в ваших школах поощряют наиболее активных, творческих коллег? Премии, конечно, есть, но они так малы, что и говорить о них неудобно.

----------


## belova

> Здравствуйте! В нашей школе всегда существовала система поощрения преподавателей за активную концертную деятельность и внеклассную работу отгулами в каникулярное время.Всё это оформлялось совершенно открыто, через заявление. В прошлом году директор отменил все отгулы, аргументируя это тем, что отгулы незаконны и нигде в школах их нет. Интересно, а как в ваших школах поощряют наиболее активных, творческих коллег? Премии, конечно, есть, но они так малы, что и говорить о них неудобно.


Вопрос интересный. С одной стороны ваш директор прав. Педагогическая работа,это не только время потраченное на проведение уроков. Внеклассная и  концертная деятельность (согласно должностной инструкции, я надеюсь у Вас она есть и Вы ее подписывали при ознакомлении) Ваша прямая обязанность. Эта работа также входит в рабочее время.  Посмотрите здесь режим рабочего времени педагогических работников.docx

Вот если Вы занимались концертной или внеклассной работой в выходной ( у нас 6 дневная рабочая неделя, т.е. в воскресенье) или в праздничный день, то можете смело требовать отгул. Директор не может Вам отказать. 
Все конечно зависит от руководителя. Я сама работаю директором и  даю отгулы не только за воскресенье и праздники. Так-же выплачиваю стимулирование раз в квартал.( участие педагога в концертах-10% от оклада(ставки), участие детей в школьных и районных мероприятиях-5% от оклада и т.д.)

----------


## Анна Хохлова

> Попробуйте сделать так: Заключите с директором договор (или дополнительное соглашение к договору) о совмещении должностей. Обговорите доплату. Совмещение разрешено.


Извините, если надоедаю. Это ведь внутреннее совмещение называется? Директор наш разводит руками, а в управлении культуры и подавно. Говорят, неси документ, где прописано, что можно совмещать. Я так понимаю, что нужно для начала юриста грамотного найти. Если честно, надоело уже за каждую свою заработанную копейку биться. ощущение, что они нам зарплату из своего кармана платят.

----------


## belova

ДА Это внутреннее совмещение профессий(должностей) в одном учреждении. Посмотрите здесь   http://www.top-personal.ru/lawissue.html?1668

----------


## Violia

Обращаюсь к пользователю belo.belova! Пожалуйста,помогите! Завтра мы(зав.отделами) собираемся методсоветом. Должны разработать положение о стимулирующих надбавках. Не знаем с чего и начать. Не могли бы Вы написать  более подробно об этом.
И что такое      компенсационная выплата?

----------


## belova

> Обращаюсь к пользователю belo.belova! Пожалуйста,помогите! Завтра мы(зав.отделами) собираемся методсоветом. Должны разработать положение о стимулирующих надбавках. Не знаем с чего и начать. Не могли бы Вы написать  более подробно об этом.
> И что такое      компенсационная выплата?


Напишите адрес электронной почты. Вышлю Положение об оплате..., протоколы по распределению стимулирующих выплат, Положение о комиссии по распределению стим. выплат.

----------


## Violia

Flowerstar@yandex.ru  Спасибо Вам огромное! Кстати, я закончила Тверское училище.

----------


## елена1321

Ув.belo.belova! В нашем коллективе сейчас тоже решается вопрос по стимулирующим надбавкам.Если у вас есть положение,на которое можно опираться мы будем очень вам признательны вышлите на мой адрес:elena-niko@mail.ru И ещё такой вопрос: у кого высшее образование, как начисляется им компенсационная выплата и должносной оклад?Вообщем нас интерисует всё что касается начисления зарплат по новой форме.

----------


## Анна Хохлова

> ДА Это внутреннее совмещение профессий(должностей) в одном учреждении. Посмотрите здесь   http://www.top-personal.ru/lawissue.html?1668


Спасибо Вам большое!!! проблема теперь решена и преподаватели нашей школы, которым тоже зажимали конц. нагрузку, тоже Вам очень признательны.

----------


## begden

Вопрос не совсем в тему, но всё-таки вполне... От чего зависит появление в муз. школе должность завуча или методиста? От количества учащихся? Числа преподавателей? Или от чего-то другого?

----------


## ялта

*begden*,
 У нас дали полставки завуча после того, как контингент вырос до 180 учащихся, сейчас почти 300 и у завуча полная ставка.

----------


## Zolannet

> От чего зависит появление в муз. школе должность завуча или методиста? От количества учащихся? Числа преподавателей? Или от чего-то другого?


В нашей школе полная ставка завуча была на 100 человек учащихся, сейчас в школе уже 170 человек и завуч по-прежнему на полной ставке. Вместе с тем по количеству учащихся и наличию фонда костюмов, нот, учебников и книг, всевозможного инвентаря школе полагается завхоз, костюмер, зав. библиотекой. Эти ставки наш директор пытается включить в штатное расписание. Но это повлечет за собой увеличение фонда заработной платы, в чем основная загвоздка. Будут деньги - будут ставки, не будет денег - не будет ставок даже тех, которые положены по нормативам.

----------


## Кс.

Обращаюсь к пользователю belo.belova! Пожалуйста,помогите! Завтра мы(зав.отделами) собираемся методсоветом. Должны разработать положение о стимулирующих надбавках. Не знаем с чего и начать. Не могли бы Вы написать более подробно об этом.
И что такое компенсационная выплата?

Присоединяюсь нижайше! Вышлите, пожалйста! Очень-и-очень надо! Благодарна заранее! nos.kceny@list.ru

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

*belo.belova*,Скажите, пожалуйста, при каком контингенте положена ставка завуча по внеклассной (концертной) работе, о которой я прочитала на одном из разделов этого форума? Если можно,  укажите название документа, где я могу найти ответы на этот и другие подобные вопросы, включая начисление стимулирующей части оплаты труда.

----------


## елена1321

Уважаемые,коллеги! Подскажите кто знает,сколько положено Вести преподавателю часов в неделю и сколько часов можно вести в день? У меня 38 часов, можно ли работать 5 дней? Есть ли положение по этим вопросам, на какой документ можно опереться?

----------


## AuntQ

У нас только  две ставки. не больше. В день можно работать 8 часов, получается 9 уроков, обязательные перемены по 10 минут. С октября обещают 1 ставку , остальное платные часы, это означает без отпускных, без больничного, 40% от оплаты учеников, только из этих процентов вычитают и 13% налогов. В общем получается 27%.

----------


## светлана дмитриевна

> Предлагаю пообщаться на тему " заработная плата преподавателей музыкальных школ, школ искусств"( педагогическая нагрузка, тарификация, категория, стимулирующая выплата и т.д.).
> И сразу хочется задать вопрос:" Какая максимальная  педагогическая нагрузка(час. в неделю) в вашей школе? Знаю, что не должна превышать 36 часов. А если педагогические и концертмейстерские часы, внутреннее совместительство?


Здравствуйте! В нашей школе  бывает нагрузка  и больше 40 часов( правда это на начало года. А как только дети начинают бросать школу, соответственно уменьшается и количество часов ). Стимулирующие  нам платят за лекции, за  результативность в конкурсах, за проведение праздников. Кстати,  у нас  ставка-это 24ч младших или 18ч старших ( хотя мы уже 5 лет относимся к образованию) Хотелось бы узнать а какие ставки в других муз. школах?

----------


## fufif57

И в нашей школе в день нельзя ставить более 9 учебных часов. Думаю, это разумно, больше просто невозможно работать с полной отдачей. Перерывы между групповыми занятиями 10 минут, между индивидуальными - 5 минут. А нагрузки бывают разные, и более 40 часов, преподаватели в этом случае работают 5 дней в неделю. Ставка тоже 24 часа младших или 18 старших.

----------


## belova

> *belo.belova*,Скажите, пожалуйста, при каком контингенте положена ставка завуча по внеклассной (концертной) работе, о которой я прочитала на одном из разделов этого форума? Если можно,  укажите название документа, где я могу найти ответы на этот и другие подобные вопросы, включая начисление стимулирующей части оплаты труда.


 Я не могу точно ответить при каком контингенте положена ставка завуча.
В интернете  нашла вот такую  ссылку.
Здесь юрист отвечает на вопрос  завуча малокомплектной школы. По его словам ставка завуча может быть при любом контингенте. 
http://www.zonazakona.ru/showthread.php?t=60950
У нас в школе 110 человек. Я даже боюсь заикаться о введении этой ставки. Мне не разрешат. Финансисты только и мечтают, как -бы что-нибудь сократить. Нам бы удержать что есть. 
Стимулирование получаем как только перешли на новую систему оплаты труда. Разработали положение(по рекомендации области). Создали комиссию по распределению, пишем протоколы.
Если какие вопросы пишите на адрес belo.belova@yandex.ru

----------


## елена1321

В нашей школе раньше можно было вести и 40 часов, но руководство поменялось и всех посадили не более чем  на 36 часов. Многие преподаватели у которых в основе младшие классы сильно потеряли в зарплате.Теперь новые заморочки, сказали что даже у кого нет и полутора ставок, должны работать 6 дней в неделю и в день не должны превышать 7 часов. Весь коллектив недоволен, только вот доказать ничего не можем. С " голыми руками " на танк не пойдёшь.

----------


## fufif57

Стимулирование получаем как только перешли на новую систему оплаты труда. Разработали положение(по рекомендации области). Создали комиссию по распределению, пишем протоколы.
Если какие вопросы пишите на адрес belo.belova@yandex.ru[/QUOTE]

Будьте добры, поясните, кто входит в эту комиссию (по распределению стимулирующей доплаты), и как она избирается, или назначается?

----------


## Тандрик

> Напишите адрес электронной почты. Вышлю Положение об оплате..., протоколы по распределению стимулирующих выплат, Положение о комиссии по распределению стим. выплат.


Уважаемая belo.belova! Вышлите пожалуйста и мне такие документы tkolesnik@mail.ru

----------


## Marina0912

Сообщение от belo.belova 
Напишите адрес электронной почты. Вышлю Положение об оплате..., протоколы по распределению стимулирующих выплат, Положение о комиссии по распределению стим. выплат.

И мне, пожалуйста! Как раз собираемся 28 сентября по этому поводу. m.agafonova@e1.ru  :Oj:

----------


## Marina0912

Сообщение от belo.belova 
Напишите адрес электронной почты. Вышлю Положение об оплате..., протоколы по распределению стимулирующих выплат, Положение о комиссии по распределению стим. выплат.

Все получила, огромное спасибо. Завтра состоится Совет школы, думаю, что эти образцы нам пригодятся!

----------


## елена1321

Ув. коллеги,скажите, оплачиваются ли у кого нибудь в школе 9-е часы,которые мы проводим?

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

А поподробнее можно что такое 9-е часы?

----------


## елена1321

За месяц нашей работы нам оллачиваются по 8 часов в день,а по журналу если посчитать,то бывает что мы отрабатываем и по 9 часов,но нам их не засчитывают,а в месяц получается этих неоплачиваемых часов много.Вот, например за сентябрь у меня 6 часов,которые мне не оплатят,а я их отработала.Попробуйте посчитать сами.Я знаю что в некоторых школах их уже стали оплачивать,но каким образом незнаю.

----------


## belova

> За месяц нашей работы нам оллачиваются по 8 часов в день,а по журналу если посчитать,то бывает что мы отрабатываем и по 9 часов,но нам их не засчитывают,а в месяц получается этих неоплачиваемых часов много.Вот, например за сентябрь у меня 6 часов,которые мне не оплатят,а я их отработала.Попробуйте посчитать сами.Я знаю что в некоторых школах их уже стали оплачивать,но каким образом незнаю.


А какая работа выполнялась Вами свыше 8 часов?

----------


## штрихи

> у нас ставка-это 24ч младших или 18ч старших ( хотя мы уже 5 лет относимся к образованию) Хотелось бы узнать а какие ставки в других муз. школах?


У нас также 24 ч. в младших и 18 ч. в старших классах. Мы всегда относились к образованию, нашей ДМШ 16 лет.

----------


## елена1321

Я веду уроки специального фортепиано.

----------


## belova

> Я веду уроки специального фортепиано.


Эти часы у Вас протарифицированы,  Или проходят  по вашей инициативе?

----------


## елена1321

У нас протарифицированы 8 часов в месяц (2 часа в неделю) на каждого ученика.Но если брать во внимание то,что не каждый месяц у нас выходит 4 недели,а больше,то получается что 9-е часы нам не оплачивают.

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

В нашей школе также это не оплачивается. Очень интересный вопрос!

----------


## belova

> У нас протарифицированы 8 часов в месяц (2 часа в неделю) на каждого ученика.Но если брать во внимание то,что не каждый месяц у нас выходит 4 недели,а больше,то получается что 9-е часы нам не оплачивают.


А каникулы? Меня очень удивляет этот вопрос. 24 года работаю директором школы и  педагогов моих  никогда это не волновало. Пишите заявление руководителю на отгулы, решайте вопрос со стимулированием. По другому это не решить.

----------


## valerios

Вопрос: Кто нибудь работал преподавателем вокала и концертмейстером ( у себя же одновременно ) в ДШИ? Каким образсм это табелировалось и оплачивалось? Спасибо наперед за ответ.

----------


## belova

> Вопрос: Кто нибудь работал преподавателем вокала и концертмейстером ( у себя же одновременно ) в ДШИ? Каким образсм это табелировалось и оплачивалось? Спасибо наперед за ответ.


В моей школе никогда такого не было. Может-быть возможна оплата за совмещение профессий. Посмотрите здесь.
http://menobr.ru/material/default.as...5&catalogid=71

----------


## ДЕВА

Цитата:
Сообщение от belo.belova
Напишите адрес электронной почты. Вышлю Положение об оплате..., протоколы по распределению стимулирующих выплат, Положение о комиссии по распределению стим. выплат.

если Вас не затруднит  belo.belova! Вышлите пожалуйста и мне такие документы.

Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## natikya

Уважаемые коллеги, такой вопрос. Пед.стаж идёт только при наличии пед.ставки, не менее?
И ещё: работаю по совместительству в дет. саду муз. руководителем. Заведующая говорит, что с 2011 года 2-й категории не будет. Касается это муз. школ?

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

> Уважаемые коллеги, такой вопрос. Пед.стаж идёт только при наличии пед.ставки, не менее?
> И ещё: работаю по совместительству в дет. саду муз. руководителем. Заведующая говорит, что с 2011 года 2-й категории не будет. Касается это муз. школ?


Да, это касается и музыкальных школ. Будут только первая и высшая категории, остальным придётся  доказывать соответствие занимаемой должности.

----------


## natikya

Спасибо! А какие требования сейчас для защиты на первую категорию?

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

> Спасибо! А какие требования сейчас для защиты на первую категорию?


Как я поняла из ответов коллег, требования в каждой области свои.

----------


## Olis

Уважаемые коллеги! Возможно, мой вопрос не по теме, но более подходящего раздела я не нашла. Подскажите, пожалуйста, может ли стать завучем в ДМШ человек с высшим педагогическим, но не музыкальным образованием? Есть ли по этому вопросу какие-либо документы, правовые акты и т.п.? Заранее большое спасибо всем откликнувшимся.

----------


## begden

Замещала директора почти месяц. Заплатили около 800 рублей. Объяснили, что платится 25% от моей ставки. Но я же не преподавателя замещала, а выполняла работу директора. Что скажете?

----------


## Olis

> Замещала директора почти месяц. Заплатили около 800 рублей. Объяснили, что платится 25% от моей ставки. Но я же не преподавателя замещала, а выполняла работу директора. Что скажете?


Чисто по-человечески, конечно, несправедливо. И Вам, Алла, можно только посочувствовать - времени, нервов, сил потрачено уйма, а денежный эквивалент, мягко сказать, не соответствует. Что поделать - по закону ни совместители, ни заместители у нас никогда не оплачивались должным образом - имею ввиду, наравне с основными работниками. Всегда им что-нибудь урезают. Поэтому впредь для здоровья дешевле будет отказаться от таких предложений... Или молча тянуть эту "лямку" - решать Вам.

----------


## begden

Я вчера рыла интернет, нашла там много раз, что должна доплачиваться разница в зарплате!!!, а даже не в ставке. Конечно, больше на меня это не повесят, пусть даже не пытаются. Столько документов накопилось на конец года, прощание с выпускниками, поведение итогов года. Даже настоящий директор потратил бы на это уйму времени, а я же многие документы раньше в глаза не видела. В общем, хорошо мной попользовались.

----------


## Muzikantka

> Уважаемые коллеги! Возможно, мой вопрос не по теме, но более подходящего раздела я не нашла. Подскажите, пожалуйста, может ли стать завучем в ДМШ человек с высшим педагогическим, но не музыкальным образованием? Есть ли по этому вопросу какие-либо документы, правовые акты и т.п.? Заранее большое спасибо всем откликнувшимся.


У нас есть директор ДОД в музыкальной сфере не с музыкальным, а высшим филологическим образованием, большая умница. Недавно она переаттестовалась на высшую категорию как руководитель в этом же учреждении. Возможно, правда, что это редкое исключение...

----------


## begden

Как думаете, учителям музыкальных школ поднимут в сентябре зарплату? Где бы ни читала об этом, упоминают только общеобразовательные школы. Понятно, что доживём до сентября, тогда узнаем, но всё-таки интересно.

----------


## lina222

А я на днях увидела по телевизору информацию о том, что Медведев утвердил поправки, внесенные думой в закон "Об образовании" И теперь школы искусств приобретают особый статус.  http://er.ru/er/text.shtml?20/3786. И мне тоже теперь интересно, когда же все это вступит в силу. У нас в школе шли разговоры о том, что ставка до 18 часов будет уменьшена  с 2013 года, а закон то уже получается принят????!!!!

----------


## renard

Этот законопроект принят во втором чтении. Будет еще третье, по моему в августе. так что он еще не принят. Конечно, было бы хорошо, если бы его приняли. Сколько проблем решилось бы.

----------


## lina222

> Этот законопроект принят во втором чтении. Будет еще третье, по моему в августе. так что он еще не принят. Конечно, было бы хорошо, если бы его приняли. Сколько проблем решилось бы.


http://state.rin.ru/cgi-bin/news.pl?...pages=1&theme=

а я думала, раз уже утвердил президент, значит все решено уже....

----------


## lina222

> Этот законопроект принят во втором чтении. Будет еще третье, по моему в августе. так что он еще не принят. Конечно, было бы хорошо, если бы его приняли. Сколько проблем решилось бы.


http://www.rg.ru/2011/05/31/aspirantura-anons.html

нашла и про третье чтение информацию...

----------


## renard

если все это правда, то замечательно! Конечно, хотелось бы побольше информации - а то все как-то шепотом. И с какого года все это будет работать, хотелось бы знать. Очень уж надоело работать в состоянии полнейшей неопределенности перспектив.

----------


## iriada

> У нас есть директор ДОД в музыкальной сфере не с музыкальным, а высшим филологическим образованием Возможно, правда, что это редкое исключение...


 У нас такая же ситуация....на сегодняшний день -это уже не исключение, а норма. (другое министерство)....
а зарплату нам с 1 мая подняли, на 800 р...базовая была 5.200, теперь 6.000..(это без накруток: образование, категория, нагрузка)

----------


## begden

А в третьем чтении про 18 часов не упомянули. И пенсия за выслугу так и пролетает?

----------


## Юлия Савватеева

этот закон уже во всех чтениях принят, подписан президентом(17.06.11) и будет действовать примерно с 10-х чисел июля (через 10 дней после публикации, а она кажется в "Российской газете"). Текст закона можно без проблем прочесть и скачать с сайта гос. думы ( там всё по числам, надо смотреть от 31.05. и июнь - Поправки к Закону об Образовании).
Алла права, текст 1 чтения значительно отличается от 3, увы!!! Но хотя бы дано определение статуса ДШИ, раньше мы были в одном списке с станциями юных техников и т.п.

----------


## mind5

Статус на хлеб не намажешь. От того что дали статус зарплаты не вырастут. Вот у нас открытым текстом говорят что с сентября месяца повышение зарплат будет только распространяться на учителей общеобразовательных школ. Опять прийдется через суд доказывать что мы тоже учителя. Мы уже судились по льготам (комунальным) и доказали что мы тоже  являемся образовательным учреждением, но неужели очевидное требует доказательств? 
Хотелось бы все таки увидеть подписанный президентом закон, что-то я не смогла найти его на сайте госдумы((

----------


## Юлия Савватеева

Если хотите что-то существенное намазывать на хлеб - не работайте на государство! Наивно ждать чудесных законов и аналогичных повышений зарплаты. Увы - это реальность!
Но недооценивать значение определённости статуса тоже неправильно - всё-таки неразберихи с документацией поубавится.
Закон на сайте гос. думы есть - ищите внимательнее. К сожалению, не могу выложить: скачивала и сохраняла на рабочем компьютере, а со вчерашнего дня -в отпуске.

----------


## елена1321

А у нас базовая 4.000,затем за стаж 10%,категория,сельские 25%.Выходит в среднем 5.000 ставка.Позволяют вести не более 36 часов.Сколько велось разговоров о том,что базовая должна быть не ниже МРОТ-всё безрезультатно.Да и ограничение в 36 часов тоже уже нет.

----------


## Pusic

> Напишите адрес электронной почты. Вышлю Положение об оплате..., протоколы по распределению стимулирующих выплат, Положение о комиссии по распределению стим. выплат.


Елена, поделитесь пожалуйста своими наработками  :Yes4: 
 Заранее благодарю  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## belova

> Елена, поделитесь пожалуйста своими наработками 
>  Заранее благодарю


Напишите электронный адрес. Обязательно вышлю.

----------


## Pusic

> Напишите электронный адрес. Обязательно вышлю.


Елена, адрес в подписи...    pusic1972@mail.ru    Благодарю  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Pusic

> Напишите электронный адрес. Обязательно вышлю.


Огромное спасибо  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

С наилучшими пожеланиями, Татьяна

----------


## байкалочка

> Напишите адрес электронной почты. Вышлю Положение об оплате..., протоколы по распределению стимулирующих выплат, Положение о комиссии по распределению стим. выплат.


Елена, пожалуйста, поделитесь и со мной. Мой адрес:lidailina@mail.ru

----------


## байкалочка

Коллеги, подскажите, пожалуйста! Оклады преподавателей одинаковые на всей территории РФ или нет? Где это прописано?

----------


## Elena43

Друзья!

Может кто-нибудь отсудил пенсию по выслуге лет (25 лет пед.стажа) из тех, у кого нет пресловутых 16 лет 8 мес. на 01.01.2001г. Отзовитесь.

----------


## Капелька Дождя

(Положение об оплате..., протоколы по распределению стимулирующих выплат, Положение о комиссии по распределению стим. выплат.)
Елена, поделитесь, пожалуйста, и со мной тоже. Мой адрес: chenka_2010@mail.ru. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## belova

> (Положение об оплате..., протоколы по распределению стимулирующих выплат, Положение о комиссии по распределению стим. выплат.)
> Елена, поделитесь, пожалуйста, и со мной тоже. Мой адрес: chenka_2010@mail.ru. Заранее благодарю.


Пытаюсь отослать документы, но не получается. Проверьте, правильно ли Вы написали электронный адрес.

----------


## Капелька Дождя

Елена,попробуйте на эту почту, если не получается svetal972@rambler.ru. А так вроде всё правильно.

----------


## Галина Ш.

Путин сказал, что неправильно когда у преподавателей муз. школ такие зарплаты.неужели что то изменится?

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

> Путин сказал, что неправильно когда у преподавателей муз. школ такие зарплаты.неужели что то изменится?


 Уточните, пожалуйста, когда и где он это сказал.

----------


## Ирина Кузьмина

> Уточните, пожалуйста, когда и где он это сказал.


Я тоже это слышала. Сегодня передавали в программе "Вести 24". , когда Путин встречался с министром культуры. Как в песне:"Разговоры, разговоры..."

----------


## ялта

> Уточните, пожалуйста, когда и где он это сказал.


 Вот здесь почитайте:
http://www.vz.ru/news/2011/7/30/511183.html

----------


## veksha

Ну очень хочется верить, что что-нибудь изменится в лучшую сторону для нас.
Прочитала про100 рэ методических... Конечно же это смешные деньги. Мы свои методические складываем в общую кассу на призы, на грамоты, на благодарственные письма. В наших книжных магазинах нотной литературы нет ничего: сольфеджио, гитара немножечко фортепиано. А вокальные я ищу в интернете и, огромнейшее спасибо, всем форумчанам за ноты. Где-то на других сайтах нашла, у Тараканова или у Кондакова. И, интересно, как я должна была бы отчитываться за эти 100 рублей?

----------


## fufif57

> Путин сказал, что неправильно когда у преподавателей муз. школ такие зарплаты.неужели что то изменится?


Боюсь, это предвыборные всё речи, о которых начисто забывают после выборов! Хочется верить, но.... не первые это выборы!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

Здравствуйте, коллеги. я работаю в центре развития творчества детей и юношества г. Новошахтинска. педагог дополнительного образования по вокалу. 2 квалификационная категория. работаю на 2 ставки по 18 часов, итого 36 часов в неделю. Наше учреждение- самое высокооплачиваемое из учреждений образовани я в городе.  Обращаю внимание, что обучение у нас-  300 рублей в год- спонсорский взнос. и учитывая все это оклад у меня 13000(чистыми). Плюс постоянно премии за результативность на конкурсах. , в  такии месяцы получается около 15000.по поводу повышения квалификации-у нас есть спец. сотрудник, который следит кому когда нужно проходить курсы, и даже заставляют нас это делать. Постоянно проводятся конкурсы внутри учреждения типа педагог года или методических пособий. премия  1 место 5 000, 2 место - 3000, 3 место-1000.

----------


## Галина Ш.

[QUOTE=alisa611;4118507]Здравствуйте, коллеги. я работаю в центре развития творчества детей и юношества г. Новошахтинска. педагог дополнительного образования по вокалу. 2 квалификационная категория. работаю на 2 ставки по 18 часов, итого 36 часов в неделю. Наше учреждение- самое высокооплачиваемое из учреждений образовани я в городе.  Обращаю внимание, что обучение у нас-  300 рублей в год- спонсорский взнос. и учитывая все это оклад у меня 13000(чистыми). Плюс постоянно премии за результативность на конкурсах. , в  такии месяцы получается около 15000.по поводу повышения квалификации-у нас есть спец. сотрудник, который следит кому когда нужно проходить курсы, и даже заставляют нас это делать. Постоянно проводятся конкурсы внутри учреждения типа педагог года или методических пособий. премия  1 место 5 000, 2 место - 3000, 3 место-1000.[/QUO


А у нас даже за занятое на краевом конкурсе первое место премия не положена!

----------


## iriada

[QUOTE=Галина Ш.;4118816]


> А у нас даже за занятое на краевом конкурсе первое место премия не положена!


У нас зарплаты невысокие, но стимулирующие надбавки действительно стимулируют.....за участие в областном конкурсе и призовое место коллега получила премию 10.000 р.

----------


## Екатерина Козуб

> Друзья!
> 
> Может кто-нибудь отсудил пенсию по выслуге лет (25 лет пед.стажа) из тех, у кого нет пресловутых 16 лет 8 мес. на 01.01.2001г. Отзовитесь.


 здравствуйте! я новичок на форме, может что-то не так напишу, вы меня поправьте, пожалуйста. в 2009г. я отсудила себе пенсию, мне не хватало всего 3 месяца. меня поддержал и наш районный суд, и областной. но мой случай оказался исключением, так как никто из моих однокурсников ничего добиться не смог.

----------


## mirrax

Дорогие коллеги, а как в Ваших школах обстоит дело со стимулирующей частью оплаты труда? В нашей и близлежащих школах этой части нет совсем, власти ссылаются на необязательность стимулирующих выплат при отсутствии средств в бюджете. :(

----------


## mirrax

> по поводу повышения квалификации-у нас есть спец. сотрудник, который следит кому когда нужно проходить курсы


А какая должность у этого сотрудника? Вообще, какие дополнительные ставки есть в Вашей школе? Типа секретаря, делопроизводителя, кадровика? Сейчас в музыкальных школах страшно повысился документооборот и эти должности стали жизненно необходимы. Но у нас их нет. И приходится все эти должности выполнять завучу, то есть мне. Но за бесплатно... школа у нас небольшая - 250 детей и руководство говорит, что заводить секретарей и делопроизводителей непозволительная роскошь

----------


## Галина Ш.

*mirrax*, это не мое сообщение.Почему-то сообщения Алисы и мое перепутались????

----------


## Zolannet

Уважаемая 
*mirrax*, у нас тоже школа небольшая, но благодаря активности директора у нас есть ставки и секретаря, и инспектора по кадрам. Также как и завучу,  работы хватает с лихвой... И стимулирующие у нас есть, но платят их нерегулярно, а раз в несколько месяцев и, как в известной песенке "пряников сладких всегда не хватает на всех" - оснований премировать того или иного работника всегда больше, чем реальных денег. Но судя по вашим сообщениям, у нас все не так плохо!

----------


## байкалочка

Елена! Огромное спасибо за документы!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

А что слышно про повышение оплаты труда педагогом ДШИ? наши пока молчат, хотя по телевизору слышала, что будут поднимать

----------


## svetlala

Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста, у меня высшая категория музыкального руководителя, пригласили работать в музыкальную школу преподавателем фортепиано, может быть у кого-то из вас была такая ситуация, распространяется ли "моя" высшая категория на педагога музыкалки? Надеюсь на ответ, заранее спасибо всем откликнувшимся.

----------


## AuntQ

У нас так будут повышать заработную плату:"Учителям и работникам школ стоит помнить, что гарантированного увеличения зарплаты на 30 % абсолютно всем ждать не стоит: «Здесь есть один очень важный момент, который требует разъяснительной работы: увеличивается не заработная плата каждого конкретного работника, а фонд оплаты труда. На 30 % – учителям, на 16 % – прочим сотрудникам общеобразовательных учреждений. А уже внутри коллективов будут решать – кому на сколько повысить заработную плату. У кого-то это повышение может составить и 10 %, а у кого-то и все 40», - отметил спикер областной думы Борис Мальцев. Напомним, как именно распределять фонд оплаты труда между сотрудниками, каждое образовательное учреждение решает самостоятельно: руководство школы устанавливает ряд показателей, по которым и распределяется стимулирующая часть. По словам Леонида Глока, одни школы подходят к этому делу ответственно, разрабатывая развернутую систему оценочных параметров, другие относятся формально, устанавливая небольшое количество показателей. «Это приводит к определенной бюрократизации на уровне школы, но если мы говорим о том, что новая система оплаты труда должна быть ориентирована, прежде всего, на оплату по результатам работы, то мы должны объективно оценивать этот результат и в соответствии с этим распределять этот фонд. Чем больше показателей, тем объективней распределение», - подчеркнул Леонид Эдуардович.

По мнению председателя комитета по труду и социальной политике Игоря Чернышева, повышение зарплат учителей не решит масштабные проблемы, стоящие перед образованием области, такие, например, как омоложение кадрового состава, повышение качества образовательных услуг. «В сельской местности, увеличивая заработную плату и выводя учителя в степень «олигарха» местного значения, мы еще больше провоцируем ситуацию, когда учителя не будут уходить из школы независимо от своего возраста, молодежь подпускать не будут, потому что зарплата высокая. Не решаем мы и кадровую задачу по северу – заработная плата в экономике на севере существенно выше, поэтому учителя будут продолжать идти работать в производство, а не в школу», - заявил депутат."
В общем понятно, что их волнует,  не уходят старые педагоги и не идут молодые на эту работу....

----------


## iriada

> Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста, у меня высшая категория музыкального руководителя, пригласили работать в музыкальную школу преподавателем фортепиано, может быть у кого-то из вас была такая ситуация, распространяется ли "моя" высшая категория на педагога музыкалки? Надеюсь на ответ, заранее спасибо всем откликнувшимся.


 я  совместителем где только не работала и в саду, и в школах (МОУ, ДМШ) мне категорию ставили автоматом.

----------


## AuntQ

Cейчас будут многих приглашать на работу, совместителями, но только на хозрасчёт, а это очень даже не выгодно педагогу, без больничного и отпускных. Если будет высокая оплата родителями, за    групповые занятия.....

----------


## Анна Хохлова

> Дорогие коллеги, а как в Ваших школах обстоит дело со стимулирующей частью оплаты труда? В нашей и близлежащих школах этой части нет совсем, власти ссылаются на необязательность стимулирующих выплат при отсутствии средств в бюджете. :(


А у наших властей все необязательно. У нас оклад 3800 + 10% надтарифного и все. Приходится брать много часов, в эотм пока не ущемляли, но с нового учебногшо года сказали все: 36 и не больше и совместительство запретят. У нас в городе 2 музыкальных школы, вот мы все и крутимся, чтобю заработать. У меня в прошлом году выходило 12 тысяч на руки за 49 часов нагрузки. как на это ЖИТЬ!!! И дети в кнкурсах призовые места занимали - никаких поощрений. Эту зарплату нищенскую нам еще и задерживают постоянно на месяц, а то и полтора, а заявления наши в прокуратуру роли никакой не играют. Рука руку моет. Начальница нашего управления культуры сказала, еще раз жалобы напишите, устрою геноцид. тоже все время ссылаются на то, что мы на местном бюджете находимся и денег нет ни на что.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> У нас оклад 3800 + 10% надтарифного и все. Приходится брать много часов, в эотм пока не ущемляли, но с нового учебногшо года сказали все: 36 и не больше и совместительство запретят. У нас в городе 2 музыкальных школы, вот мы все и крутимся, чтобю заработать. У меня в прошлом году выходило 12 тысяч на руки за 49 часов нагрузки. как на это ЖИТЬ!!! И дети в кнкурсах призовые места занимали - никаких поощрений. Эту зарплату нищенскую нам еще и задерживают постоянно на месяц, а то и полтора, а заявления наши в прокуратуру роли никакой не играют. Рука руку моет. Начальница нашего управления культуры сказала, еще раз жалобы напишите, устрою геноцид. тоже все время ссылаются на то, что мы на местном бюджете находимся и денег нет ни на что.


Анна, какие страсти вы пишете.... просто ужас... в иркутской области нет никаких доплат? ни северных, ни районных?...просто руки бы опустились на такую зарплату работать....а если еще и урежут вам, это что, на 10 тыс детей кормить? немудрено, что побегут скоро учителя как в былые 90е.....

----------


## begden

> Анна, какие страсти вы пишете.... просто ужас... в иркутской области нет никаких доплат? ни северных, ни районных?...просто руки бы опустились на такую зарплату работать....а если еще и урежут вам, это что, на 10 тыс детей кормить? немудрено, что побегут скоро учителя как в былые 90е.....


У нас такая же ситуация. Только не пугают, а просто говорят, что область дотационная, денег нет.

----------


## AuntQ

Вчера подписала приказ на повышение оклада, был 40050 рублей, теперь 4313 рублей.  Доплата ровно на 10 пездок до работы и обратно.

----------


## AuntQ

Оклад был 4050 рублей. Добавила нолик, это так, просто  мечта и реально было бы нормально жить на 40тысяч, чтобы ощущать себя человеком.

----------


## Анна Хохлова

> Оклад был 4050 рублей. Добавила нолик, это так, просто  мечта и реально было бы нормально жить на 40тысяч, чтобы ощущать себя человеком.


Хорошая мечта!!! сегодня у нас была Министр культуры иркутской области. Ничего, кстати, женщина, простая довольно-таки. много интересных вещей рассказала.  сейчас решается вопрос о переводе финансирования музыкальных школ на федеральный бюджет и по-крайней мере по нашей области будут выравнивать зарплату- слишком большая разница в зависимости от населенных пунктов. Тут все понятно, если глава администрации, на балансе которой школа находится, заинтересован в ее существовании, он и денег не жалеет. сейчас ведь оклады каждый регион и каждый район в регионе придумывает сам. вот и получается, что у нас в тайшете установили минимальные оклады, а где-то такие же преподаватели по 40-5- тыс. получают. Это она только про нашу обасть говорила. Представляете, какой по стране разброс  получается. Вот наконец-то они про нас вспомнили. то есть это не только политика Иркутской области, ветер дует из Москвы, от нашего главного министра. И про статус наш она говорила. Ждут они в октябре максимум закон про нас, где наш статус наконец-то пропишут и перестанут нас с клубами всякими равнять. Будут приняты единые гос. стандарты образования, мы- пред профессиональная подготовка.
И никакому образованию нас не отдадут. Как она выразилась, ОТСТОЯЛИ ВАС. и все аттестации вновь вернуться на круги своя- этим будет заниматься культура. Вот мы слушали- и радостно было и в то же время горько. Ну сколько можно все ломать, с ног на голову ставить, чтобы потом опять все вернуть. Так надоело жить со всеми этими реформами. если бы в них был смысл... А так, вот уже из нашей школы столько сильных преподов сбежало! И это теперь невосполнимая утрата, потому что молодое поколение работать у нас не хочет.

----------


## Анна Хохлова

> Вчера подписала приказ на повышение оклада, был 40050 рублей, теперь 4313 рублей.  Доплата ровно на 10 пездок до работы и обратно.


Нам оклад тоже подняли с 3 800 до 4100. но когда мы спросили про перерасчет, нам сказали, что это они будут доплачивать только тем, у кого зарплата ниже МРОТ. а у нас-то на руки все равно поболее выходит. Так что опять нас побрили.

----------


## Lusy

Уважаемая Елена!Поделитесь,пожалуйста,и со мной.Мой адрес:mymusic2009@rambler.ru

----------


## Lusy

Как раз занимаемся этим вопросом,но борьба предстоит долгая.Взялись за это дело,т.к. положительная практика есть.

----------


## елена1321

Скажите,что значит зарплата не ниже МРОТ? Это вся зарплата вместе с компенсационными выплатами на выходе не ниже или базовая начальная цифра?У нас идёт уже как год война с администрацией по этому поводу.

----------


## Г.В.

Не ниже МРОТ это к сожалению наш базовый оклад  :068:   а когда на него накрутять кое-какие проценты....то говорят, что   :064:  вы и так хорошо "живете"

----------


## Kremona

Когда повышают зарплату, у нас сокращают часы.  Совместителей, у концермейстеров, которые им играют. Даже отчисляют детей, которые плохо ходят и не справляются с программой. Эти часы тоже сокращают. Если у педагога были выпускники, новых не разрешают набирать. Оставляют то , что осталось. Обьясняют это тем, что зарплату поднимают , а денег-нет.[IMG]http://s4.******info/5ab1399ec2b4ec9ed7f0ab52cfd90681.gif[/IMG]

----------


## fishskripka

Друзья, где-то тут позавчера вечером читала информацию о новшествах, касающихся статуса Детских школ искусств, по ссылкам на другие сайты. Хочу перечитать их вновь - и не могу найти! Помогите! Подскажите, где они!

----------


## fishskripka

Да, отправив сообщение, я увидела, что я почему-то опять "новичок". Конечно это не так важно, но статус "пользователя" мне присвоили в далеком 2009 году...

----------


## Краска

Вот..... опять о наболевшем...... Обещали с ! сентября о новой системе оплаты, и опять отложили......... и так уже с января 2010 года обещают. Терплю, пока маленький ребенок, а потом все брошу и уеду. Набрала кучу доработок, а денег с гулькин нос.

----------


## Анна Хохлова

> Вот..... опять о наболевшем...... Обещали с ! сентября о новой системе оплаты, и опять отложили......... и так уже с января 2010 года обещают. Терплю, пока маленький ребенок, а потом все брошу и уеду. Набрала кучу доработок, а денег с гулькин нос.


   А Вы реально считаете, что с переходом на новую систему оплаты труда, зарплата резко поднимется? Не знаю, где как, а у нас в общеобразовательных школах, которые перешли на НСОТ, учителя в зарплате до 2-х тысяч потеряли. И мы , честно говоря, не больно-то ждем 1 января, когда и музыкальные школы у нас переведут. С наших мизерных зарплат потеря каждой копейки ощутима. Пока у власть имущих руки до учителей музыкальных школ дойдут, все разбегутся. Останутся только те, кому уходить некуда и фанаты своего дела.

----------


## Ellain

Уважаемые коллеги.Я работаю концертмейстером в муз.школе,и частенько бывает так,что мой хореограф либо уезжает на курсы,либо может заболеть,а я в это время как бы замещаю её.Сама сижу играю,тутже считаю,да ещё и ножками танцую.К вечеру голоса уже и нет.Мне вообще полагается какая нибудь доплата или нет.А то как пенсию по выслуге лет,так не полагается (типа Мы не педагоги),А как хореограф куда-нибудь тю-тю,так мы на все руки.

----------


## fishskripka

Уважаемая Ellain! Вам доплата не полагается! Если на уроке два преподавателя, то в случае отсутствия одного из них, другой должен его заменять. Если нет концертмейстера, то преподаватель ведь как-то же выкручивается! Ставит записи например и пр. Другое дело, что Вы имеете право требовать замену, но это на усмотрение администрации. Чаще всего замену дают в случае скорых экзаменов, конкурсов, выступлений. Так что с этим нужно смириться... Или договариваться с администрацией!

----------


## begden

Директор вернулась с совета директоров в областном центре, привезла такие новости. Из дополнительного образования нас перевели в основное, соответственно вернули пенсию. Говорит, что называли номера законов (пока её записи не видела, разговаривали не в школе). Слышал кто-нибудь о таком?

----------


## Екатерина Козуб

> Директор вернулась с совета директоров в областном центре, привезла такие новости. Из дополнительного образования нас перевели в основное, соответственно вернули пенсию. Говорит, что называли номера законов (пока её записи не видела, разговаривали не в школе). Слышал кто-нибудь о таком?


 вы имеете в виду льготную пенсию без пресловутых 16 лет и 8 месяцев?

----------


## елена1321

> Директор вернулась с совета директоров в областном центре, привезла такие новости. Из дополнительного образования нас перевели в основное, соответственно вернули пенсию. Говорит, что называли номера законов (пока её записи не видела, разговаривали не в школе). Слышал кто-нибудь о таком?


А какие номера заказов? Очень интересно узнать и по поводу повышения зарплат.Если перевели в основное образование может и часы уравняют?

----------


## begden

Подробности не знаю, в понедельник всё расскажет.

----------


## iriada

С нетерпением ждём понедельника...

----------


## jemma Smolensk

У нас пока ничего не изменилось. Всё на уровне слухов. Зарплату с 1 сентября не повысили - это уже точно. Остальное: нагрузка и возвращение льготной пенсии -  на обсуждении правительства. Путин был у нас в городе 25 августа. На вопрос об "уравнивании в правах" учителей из общеобразовательных школ и нас ответил то же, что и министру. Мол решать нужно, это несправедливо и т. д. А что и когда - неизвестно. И решат ли положительно - тоже.


*В.В.Путин провел рабочую встречу с министром культуры России А.А.Авдеевым*
СМИ о Путине // 30.07.2011 13:30 Обсуждались итоги конкурса имени П.И.Чайковского, ситуация с образованием в сфере культуры, в частности зарплата педагогов. Как подчеркнул Премьер, нужно, чтобы учителя, работающие в этих учреждениях, зарабатывали как минимум на уровне общеобразовательных школ. Министр также доложил Премьеру о ходе ремонта в БДТ в Санкт-Петербурге.

Стенограмма встречи:
........................................

*В.В.Путин:  А какова вообще ситуация с образованием в сфере культуры?*
А.А.Авдеев: Владимир Владимирович, в прошлом году Вы мне поручали разобраться с кризисной обстановкой. Был кризис на всех трёх стадиях – в детских школах искусств, средних школах (музыкальных и балетных) и вузах. Вузов у нас 47, большая армия студентов. В этом году благодаря депутатам Думы, а на последней стадии благодаря коллегам из Минобрнауки нам удалось принять три закона, и на законодательном уровне мы отрегулировали все проблемы.
Теперь детские музыкальные школы. Их 5370 по всей стране. Они имеют свой статус, они имеют формулу предпрофессионального образования. Мы ввели по всей стране единые аттестаты об окончании этих школ. Осталось отрегулировать социальную защищенность педагогов.
*В.В.Путин: Как с заработной платой педагогов по сравнению с другими школами*
А.А.Авдеев: Там заработная плата исчисляется по нагрузке. В нормальной, общеобразовательной школе средняя нагрузка –18 часов в неделю, а в детских школах искусств она выше. Хотя изнурительность и сложность работы та же. Кроме того, в обычных школах преподаватели могут уйти на льготную пенсию, а потом оставаться работать и получать ещё и пенсию. В музыкальных школах этого нет. Ну, а зарплаты маленькие: от 4 до 6,5 тысяч, в этих параметрах.
*В.В.Путин: Это недопустимо совершенно. Нужно, чтобы учителя, работающие в этих учреждениях, были как минимум на уровне общеобразовательных школ.*
А.А.Авдеев: Мы подготовили все документы. И сейчас Министерство образования ведёт переговоры с профсоюзами на эту тему, потому что там речь идёт о нагрузках и льготах. Нужна виза профсоюзов, и мы исходим из того, что Минфин эти деньги выделит.
*В.В.Путин: Давайте подготовьте все предложения, проработайте их с коллегами. Нужно принимать решения.*
А.А.Авдеев: Хорошо, Владимир Владимирович.

 :Dntknw:

----------


## O-ksana

А у нас вот такие новости с первого совещания в этом учебном году: часы нашей нагрузки теперь строго астрономические...т.е. 45 мин.урок+5 мин перемена,а оставшиеся "неотработанные" 10 минут с каждого урока нам предлагается отдавать,дополнительно занимаясь с детьми-подготовка к концертам,конкурсом,занимаясь с отстающими...педсоветы,метод.совещания,подбор программ,подготовка к урокам сюда входить не должна,только работа с детьми...и все с записью в отдельном журнале...Получается,при той же нагрузке,работать должны больше... :Tu:  Есть у кого-нибудь похожие новшества?

----------


## Капелька Дождя

У нас тоже теперь ввели перемены по 5 мин после каждого урока. Преподаватели должны расписываться, кто во сколько пришел и во сколько ушел. А оставшиеся "неотработанные" 10 мин уходят на методический день якобы.В журнале при заполнении, если ребенок проболел и " н" , значит  преподаватель должен отработать, чтоб оплатили этот час. Все фиксируется в отдельном журнале и подсчитывается в конце месяца бухгалтерией.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> В журнале при заполнении, если ребенок проболел и " н" , значит преподаватель должен отработать, чтоб оплатили этот час.


а как у вас раньше было??? У нас сколько я тут работаю (10 лет в этой школе) всегда так было... Но мы отдаем 0,5 урока за 1 пропущенный урок... На деле конечно бывает и больше.... да и перед экзаменами или конкурсами сами же знаете, никто не считает, сколько времени уходит на доп часы, раз они не оплачиваются никто их и не фиксирует... А насчет 10 мин. от урока, это утопия.... Как заниматься этими дурацкими подсчетами? Я считаю это унизительно, мы и так тратим доп время на подготовку к концертам, экзаменам, различные советы школы, пед советы, планерки каждую неделю.... Все по минутам что ли расписывать? Творчество никак под эти рамки не затолкать....

----------


## O-ksana

А вот именно по минутам и предлагается,в противном случае грозят снимать с каждых 6-ти уроков один час при оплате...такое вот "С новым учебным годом"...самое непонятное,что на методическую работу это время тратить не разрешается. Работать становится все веселее и веселее...

----------


## jemma Smolensk

Это было и есть, но нас никто не заставлял отчитываться за эти якобы "недоработанные" часы. Но в каждой школе администрация сходит с ума по своему. Может и нас прижмут.

Последние новости: нужно делать перемены между уроками не менее 10 минут. И получается, что мы по сетке расписания не укладываемся в смены. Но выход есть:http://cmsmoscow.ru/obuchenie/raspisanie-urokov( Если это можно в ЦМШ, то и нам дозволяется) :Grin:

----------


## begden

Видимо, начальство так оптимистично выступало на совете директоров, что все разъехались в полной уверенности, что в начале 2012 года произойдёт всё то, чего мы так ждём. На деле только усиливается контроль, увеличивается количество макулатуры.

----------


## begden

> Последние новости: нужно делать перемены между уроками не менее 10 минут. И получается, что мы по сетке расписания не укладываемся в смены. Но выход есть:http://cmsmoscow.ru/obuchenie/raspisanie-urokov( Если это можно в ЦМШ, то и нам дозволяется)


Нам не позволят.

----------


## O-ksana

С 1 сентября переходим на новый способ оплаты,при этом снимаются стажевые и губернаторская выплата...с каждым новым объявленным повышением уходим в минус,поэтому никакого повышения не ждем...

----------


## проффессионал

А у нас обрадовали новыми Санпинами: академический час у младших школьников (6-10 лет)составляет 30 мин, у старших  - 45 мин, никаких 40-минутных уроков! Меня одно волнует - мой предмет сольфеджио (1,5 ак. часа) вместо 1 ч 10 мин я должна уместить урок в 45 мин (1-3 классы), ума не приложу, что я буду ужимать ( один диктант во 2-3 классе берет 15-20 мин).

----------


## jemma Smolensk

> С 1 сентября переходим на новый способ оплаты,при этом снимаются стажевые и губернаторская выплата...с каждым новым объявленным повышением уходим в минус,поэтому никакого повышения не ждем...


На новую систему мы перешли уже давно. В целом получилось почти то же, что и было. По ставкам проиграли педагоги со средним спец. образованием, а с высшим немного выиграли. Доплаты из надтарифного фонда мы пока смогли сохранить, правда пришлось некоторые переименовать (вместо "стажа" - за "сложность и напряжённость" и т.д.) После новой аттестации тоже, видимо, какие-то перемены будут, но пока ни у кого не истекли сроки предыдущей. Поэтому поживём - увидим.
 :Blink:

----------


## елена1321

Наш директор вернулся с областной конференции.Сказал что идёт неплохая тенденция по школам искусств в плане повышения зарплат.Пока ещё всё  в проекте,но динамика положительная.По крайней мере о нас заговорили на уровне правительства.

----------


## проффессионал

Да, заговорили, конечно, громко, но лишь бы эти разговоры не остались только разговорами, а то читаешь статьи, слушаешь информацию, и все очень красиво, но опять-таки никакой конкретики. Сегодня читала большую статью в газетке "Играем с начала" - новый закон вступит в силу, ВОЗМОЖНО, в 2013 году... Т.е. возможно вступит, а возможно, не вступит. Обидно, что читаешь очень правильные мысли, но за ними, как мне кажется, не стоит никаких действий, сплошная утопия...Или это я в пессимизм ударилась. В любом случае, поздравляю всех-всех-всех коллег на всех широтах с началом нового учебного года! Дай Бог нам всем мужества и терпения!

----------


## begden

Я тоже думаю, что эти разговоры - предвыборная агитация.

----------


## Светорада

> Я тоже думаю, что эти разговоры - предвыборная агитация.


полностью с вами согласна!!!

----------


## Анна Хохлова

Уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли какие-нибудь федеральные документы по оплате иллюстраторских часов в ДМШ?

----------


## jemma Smolensk

На параллельном форуме выложили правили аттестации в Московской области:
http://nmcenter.narod.ru/oattest.html
Система, ИМХО, настроена на то, чтобы в случае повышения зарплаты, понизить категории преподавателям и свести баланс к нулю. :Blink:

----------


## fufif57

> У нас тоже теперь ввели перемены по 5 мин после каждого урока. Преподаватели должны расписываться, кто во сколько пришел и во сколько ушел. А оставшиеся "неотработанные" 10 мин уходят на методический день якобы.В журнале при заполнении, если ребенок проболел и " н" , значит  преподаватель должен отработать, чтоб оплатили этот час. Все фиксируется в отдельном журнале и подсчитывается в конце месяца бухгалтерией.


мы давно уже работаем по этой схеме. Только пропущенный учеником урок возмешаем 15 минутами. Это если ученик пропустил урок, не предупредив преподавателя. В противном случае - отдаётся урок полностью.

----------


## Tavina

> Система, ИМХО, настроена на то, чтобы в случае повышения зарплаты, понизить категории преподавателям и свести баланс к нулю.


У меня тоже сложилось такое мнение...
Очередной "сюрпрайз" в наш "огород" ....Ну, никак не дадут разбогатеть, паршивцы... :Taunt:

----------


## renard

Откликнитесь, пожалуйста, повысили кому-нибудь зарплату на 30% или нет! Ходят слухи, что кое где повысили. Очень хотелось бы знать. Складывается ощущение, что мы как-то к преподавателям относимся все меньше и меньше - выслугу убрали, зарплату не повышают...

----------


## O-ksana

С сентября перешли на новый способ оплаты,при этом были сняты все доплаты. В итоге зарплата понизилась! При чем ощутимо...   :Tu:

----------


## magorinka

Как у нас в стране все интересно.Вроде принимаются законы для всех, а прочитала отклики и узнала что везде они трактуются по разному. У нас если я ставлю "нб", то мне оплачивают 2/3 урока ,разовые уроки(замещение) -полнстью час,а знакомая пишет,что им за замещение отдают 60% стоимости часа.А как у вас? На какие документы опираются,когда все это считают?

----------


## begden

[QUOTE=magorinka;4160807У нас если я ставлю "нб", то мне оплачивают 2/3 урока А как у вас? [/QUOTE]

Нам оплачивают 75%.

----------


## O-ksana

У нас с этого года за "нб" не платят ничего...раньше оплачивалось 2/3 урока.

----------


## Ludmila61

А мы нб давно не ставим.

----------


## magorinka

А кто-нибудь знает, почему у всех считают по разному и есть ли нормативные документы. А как с разовыми часами? То же у всех по разному?

----------


## проффессионал

А вот не могли бы поделиться, коллеги, у кого сколько составляет академический час? У нас уже месяц управление образования не может прийти к консенсусу - то 45, то 40, теперь откопали, что индивидуальные занятия должны быть по 30 минут, вообщем, составляем расписание и начинаем менять, весело!

----------


## chaikalara

У нас до настоящего времени академический час составлял 45 минут, а с этого учебного года по требованиям СанПин - 40 минут

----------


## begden

В нашей области СанПин, видимо, не действует. И было, и осталось 45 минут.

----------


## fufif57

> А вот не могли бы поделиться, коллеги, у кого сколько составляет академический час? У нас уже месяц управление образования не может прийти к консенсусу - то 45, то 40, теперь откопали, что индивидуальные занятия должны быть по 30 минут, вообщем, составляем расписание и начинаем менять, весело!


а что можно успеть за 30 минут???? Тут уж не до веселья  :Tu:  У нас с этого учебного года ОКФ У ВСЕХ - 1 ЧАС В НЕДЕЛЮ. Тоже - новаторство!  :Swoon2:

----------


## fufif57

а урок у нас пока 45 минут!

----------


## проффессионал

Я поясню: в ДШИ соседнего района только что прошла тотальная проверка (согласно графика, мы такую ждем в ноябре), у них акад. час тоже был 40 мин, так заставили переделать, якобы согласно последним Санпинам индивидуальные занятия должны вестить не больше 30 минут (к групповым это не относится). Наша завуч так решила трактовать эту версию: акад. час оставить 40 мин, но после 30 мин делать обязательный перерыв 10 мин. а дальше 10 мин дорабатывать. И того, получается, индивидуальный урок составляет 1 час со всеми перерывами. Ну не абсурд? Завтра эту тему будут еще мусировать в управлении, посмотрим, до чего договорятся. При этом расписание групповых занятий уже сделано и утверждено, менять его категорически нельзя.

----------


## O-ksana

У нас 40 мин.урок+5 мин.перемена...такое чувство,что в каждой области свои СанПины... :Smile3:

----------


## chaikalara

У нас абсолютно так же - 40 минут с обязательными 5-минутными перерывами. Тоже, думаю, не совсем правильно - эти стандарты написаны для общеобразовательной школы, куда ребенок приходит минимум на 5 уроков, которые следуют один за другим. Вопрос: кому нужен 5-минутный перерыв, если ребенок пришел на 1 урок специальности?

----------


## AuntQ

Акдемический час  у педагога считается 60 минут , это по документам(наша администрация работает по нему очень давно). Урок 40 минут, после каждого индивидуального урока 10 минут перемена. Оставшиеся 10 минут умножают на нагрузку, у меня 18 часов, получается 3 часа, я должна быть на работе, в основном это уходит на методическую работу, педсоветы, родительские собрания. В рабочий день я имею право написать в расписании только 8 часов (по 60 минут), иначе расписание не принимают. Хожу на работу 3 раза в неделю, два дня по 8 часов и третий день, на 2 часа. Законы придуманы  не только для  учеников, но и для  педагогов.

----------


## Bogdanova

А у нас, в Ярославской обл. совсем по другому: работаем в две смены, первая смена - с 9.00 до 12.00 между двумя первыми уроками 10 мин. - перерыв и так же во вторую смену - с 14.00 до 18.00 и перерыв 10 мин. Уроки по 45 минут. В журналах ставим только посещаемость (т.е. 1 час) или "нб", но "нб" обязаны отработать 15 мин только в том случае, если ребёнок болел. Ну, а если прогулял, то своё время рабочее я отсидела, поэтому з\п получу и за этот час.
Как мне сказала наш директор, ставка варьируеться от 4.500 руб. до 6050 руб. И начисление её зависит от решения администрации, т.е. " если ваш директор вас "любит", вы и получите эти несчастные 6050"..... :Derisive:

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

Алтайский край у нас по новым СанП.в ДМШ урок 30минут и 10 минут перерывэто специальность и предмет повыбору, с-о 1час10мин,муз.лит-ра 45 минут +10 минут перерыв. 
У меня вопрос о повышении з\п с 01.10.2011года президент объявил всем бюджетникам у кого это  повышение будет откликнетесь( у нас его не будет т.к. мы не федеральный бюджет-так объснили нам), как с этим делом обстоят дела в других регионах...

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

И еще было ли повышение з\п с 01.09.2011года в музыкальных школах или мы как всегда опять пролетели?!

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

Антонина, доброе вам время суток!! Можно ли критерии предлагаемые вами повторить(ссылка не работает), очень нужны!!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

как нам объяснили, повышают базовую часть на 7%.... в общей сложности бухгалтер на 1 ставку насчитал повышение на 400р!!!! Вообще-то Медведев говорил до 30%, но видно каждый регион понимает это по-своему.....

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

Инна, повышение это у вас с 1 сентября, а с 01.10.2011 повышение бюджетникам указ Медведева будет или нет? А у нас повышения не было и сентябре,как нам объяснили это только учителям средней школы и не будет с 1 октября(наши власти сказали, что повышение з\п только федеральным бюджетникам)

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

Доброе утро всем!! С 1 января наша школа переходит на новут отраслевую оплату труда, может у кого есть критерии и наработки в ДШИ( интересно с каким надтарифнам фондом  процесс перехода).Нужно срочно, ПОМОГИТЕ!!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Нам сказали уже больше ничего повышать не будут((( так что все ерунда это... врут как всегда

----------


## проффессионал

> Алтайский край у нас по новым СанП.в ДМШ урок 30минут и 10 минут перерывэто специальность и предмет повыбору, с-о 1час10мин,муз.лит-ра 45 минут +10 минут перерыв. 
> У меня вопрос о повышении з\п с 01.10.2011года президент объявил всем бюджетникам у кого это  повышение будет откликнетесь( у нас его не будет т.к. мы не федеральный бюджет-так объснили нам), как с этим делом обстоят дела в других регионах...


То есть у вас 30 минут составляет академический час? У нас акад. час 40-45 мин, но через 30 мин мы обязаны делать перерывы на 10 минут, и продолжать дальше.

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

да у нас академичекий час для индивидуальных занятий 30 минут и это СЭС строго отслеживает, а для групповых 45минут.А как у вас насчет повышений з\п были??

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

Врут как всегда, а поТВ 30% звучит солидно, на деле у вас 400руб-слезы, а у нас и вовсе НИЧЕГО!

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

> Нам сказали уже больше ничего повышать не будут((( так что все ерунда это... врут как всегда


Врут как всегда, а поТВ 30% звучит солидно, на деле у вас 400руб-слезы, а у нас и вовсе НИЧЕГО!

----------


## елена1321

У нас в Воронежской области в июне прошло повышение на 6.5% Подняли базовую часть,получилось на 260 руб. Теперь ждём повышения на 6.5 с октября,но мы тоже не федеральные,а муниципальные.А на 30% подняли с сентября общеобразовательным школам.А ещё у нас во многих газетах прописали что наш   губернатор даёт дотацию,чтобы поднять зарплаты воспитателям дет. садов и преподавателям доп.образования до 30%,но никаких приказов в нашу бухгалтерию не поступило и мы не верим что это вообще будут реальностью.
А что слышно по уравнению часов за старших и младших?

----------


## Bogdanova

В Ярославской обл. повысили оплату преподавателям в ДШИ и ДМШ на 22% с сентября. Мы ожидали 30 %, как и обещали, но рады и этому :Aga:

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

> В Ярославской обл. повысили оплату преподавателям в ДШИ и ДМШ на 22% с сентября. Мы ожидали 30 %, как и обещали, но рады и этому


Доброе утро!! Какие счастливые есть стимул пахать дальше, а можно узнать про приказ на повышение з\п это решение местных властей или указ президента!?

----------


## Bogdanova

[QUOTE=2010Larisa2010;4177863]Доброе утро!! Какие счастливые есть стимул пахать дальше, а можно узнать про приказ на повышение з\п это решение местных властей или указ президента!?[/QUOT
Мне кажется, наше повышение связано совсем с другими причинами. Просто у нас в Яросл. юбилей города (1150 лет), выделена о-оочень крупная сумма для облагораживания города и всех бюджетных организаций, в том числе и образовательных. Думаю, благодаря этому так тщательно выполняются указы президента, иначе.... :No2:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

вчера коллега ходила на собрание профсоюзов, где сказали, что президент дал указ поднять до 30% , а что такое ДО, верхи понимают по -своему, вот нам и подняли на 7%)))))))))))))))

----------


## елена1321

Я слышала что президент дал указ поднять общ-ным школам на 30%,а о дополнительном образовании речи небыло,может кто знает нам полагается эти 30% или нет?

----------


## Bogdanova

[QUOTE=елена1321;4183704]Я слышала что президент дал указ поднять общ-ным школам на 30%,а о дополнительном образовании речи небыло,может кто знает нам полагается эти 30% или нет?

Полагается! Указ был издан касательно Всех образовательных учреждений, в том числе и дополнительного.
Вот только интересно, вернут ли ДМШ статус образов. учрежд. или так и останемся дополнительным... после выборов.

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

Нам с 1 октября подняли з\п на 6,5% приказ губернатора пришел только вчера т.е.18 октября к базовой ставке(получается 500рублей), про 30% тишина объяснили ,только преподавателям средней школы и тоже не всем 30% у всех по-разному, хорошо получили(+4-5 тысяч) у кого большой стаж и большая нагрузка (добавка на каждый час).Вот такие вот дела, а мы вновь в полете!!!

----------


## begden

Вот и в этой теме упоминаются новые СанПин. А где бы их увидеть? Если у кого есть, покажите, пожалуйста. И ещё, если в некоторых школах индивидуальные уроки по 30 минут, как считают зарплату?

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

> Вот и в этой теме упоминаются новые СанПин. А где бы их увидеть? Если у кого есть, покажите, пожалуйста. И ещё, если в некоторых школах индивидуальные уроки по 30 минут, как считают зарплату?


У нас уроки по 30 минут индивидуальные считается 1академический час и обязательно 10мин. перемена, а групповые 45 минут, з\п 1урок(30минут) =1час. Санпина новогоу меня нет, но постараюсь найти в школе есть и по нему работаем 2 год

----------


## begden

*2010Larisa2010*, ну это просто волшебство, работаете меньше, получаете больше. Наверное, такого больше нигде нет. Если бы у нас были такие короткие уроки, с удовольствием сделали бы и перемены.

----------


## belova

> *2010Larisa2010*, ну это просто волшебство, работаете меньше, получаете больше. Наверное, такого больше нигде нет. Если бы у нас были такие короткие уроки, с удовольствием сделали бы и перемены.


А я им сочувствую. Что можно успеть с ребенком за 30 мин.

----------


## fufif57

наверное, они также, как и мы, работают без перемен. :Smile3:  Перемены у нас только на бумаге, в расписании. Урок фактически у нас не 45 минут, а 50!Дай Бог успеть всё и за это время - уж его-то совсем и никогда не хватает!

----------


## PIANISTKA79

У нас в Оренбургской области прибавку обещают с 1 ноября и тоже не знаем как она отразится на наших зарплатах,ставка составляет 2662р.50к..вот и вынуждены брать по 2 ставки чтобы заработать побольше,благо дают ещё столько часов

----------


## begden

Сегодня у нас в школе была проверка из какого-то там надзора, на вопрос о новых СанПиН ответили, что таковых в природе не существует. Для дополнительного образования после 2003 года ничего не менялось. С 1 сентября вступили в силу новые СанПиН в общеобразовательных школах.

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

> А я им сочувствую. Что можно успеть с ребенком за 30 мин.


 Точно,нам можно только посочувствовать мы работаем без перемен( они только на бумаге) и ни чего не успеваем, особенно со старшеклассниками, но в САНПИНе еще много требований в день нельзя больше 2 уроков, не более 3 раз в неделю занятия в музыкалке(2спец.,с-о, м\л, оркестр, предмет по выбору), перед и после средней школы 1 час перерыв и т.д.Может при создании САНПИНа хотели как лучше, а получается как всегда...Очень сложно выполнить все его требования, а иногда и не возможно (особенно составление расписания раньше старались подстроиться под ребенка- как удобно ему с САНПИНом это не возможно!!!!) А сейчас затребовали рассписание в СЭС и сказали, что будут внезапно приходить и контролировать все пункты САНПИНа!!! Откликнитесь кого еще так же тиранит СЭС и как выходите из положения?!

----------


## jemma Smolensk

Урааааааааа! На повысили зарплату на 30% с 1 октября! Дождались!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## begden

*jemma Smolensk*, вот это новость! Значит, утверждение, что сей документ касается только учителей общеобразовательных школ, неверно. Рада за вас! Может, ещё кому повезёт.

----------


## елена1321

Нам,в Воронежской области,тоже с 1 октября подняли з-ту на 30%.Это распоряжение нашего губернатора.

----------


## O-ksana

Ну хоть где-то сработало,и то радостно! :Ok:

----------


## елена1321

Ув.коллеги! Скажите что у вас слышно по 18 часам за старших и младших? У нас  прошёл слух что есть на этот счёт документ в нашей администрации,но нам пока не объявили ничего.Хотя мы все с нетирпением ждём что это свершится.

----------


## belova

> Ув.коллеги! Скажите что у вас слышно по 18 часам за старших и младших? У нас  прошёл слух что есть на этот счёт документ в нашей администрации,но нам пока не объявили ничего.Хотя мы все с нетирпением ждём что это свершится.


Я из Тверской области. 22 ноября было совещание для директоров школ искусств.  Было озвучено, что единая ставка 18 часов будет с 1 сентября 2012 года.

----------


## Ludmila61

Москва. Объединенный профсоюз работников культуры оповестил, что дело о 18часах заглохло.

----------


## Екатерина Козуб

Нам, в Оренбургской обл., подняли зарплату на 30% с 1 ноября.

----------


## EVI

В Свердловской области с октября подняли ставку на 10% и поощрительную часть - на 20%. Сами понимаете, что эти 20% далеко не все увидят.

----------


## Ирина Кузьмина

Девочки, а какой у вас размер базовой части?

----------


## елена1321

У нас до 30% прибавки базовая часть была 4260.Теперь на 30% больше.

----------


## елена1321

Очень хотелось бы узнать, какой процент выплачивается за категории?

----------


## Ирина Кузьмина

А у нас базовая часть 5650.

----------


## 194679

*jemma Smolensk*, В Твери до сих пор не повысили на 30% зарплату преподавателям ДШИ, живем на гроши! И как говорят не собираются!
*jemma Smolensk*,

----------


## 194679

В Твери до сих пор не повысили на 30% зарплату преподавателям ДШИ, живем на гроши! И как говорят не собираются! Оклад по высшей категории 6100 рубл. люди вынуждены работать на 2 ставки что бы хоть как то тсуществовать.

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

А у нас в Пермском крае с января подняли на 3% примерно на 130 руб - просто издеваются видимо Ставка по высшей категории не достигает и 5000

----------


## belova

Сегодня узнали, что педагогам общ.обр. школ с 1 января  повысили  зарплату на 17%. (Тверская область). Ну а мы, опять в" пролете."
Владимир Владимирович!!!!!! А как же ваше распоряжение  министру культуры о повышение зар.платы педагогам школ искусств. Самое интересное, что в общ. обр. школах подняли зарплату только учителям.  А остальным( завучам, директору, завхозу, педагогам доп. образования и т.д.) нет. Что творят!!! Люди все озлоблены.  :058:  :059:  :Animals 046:  :Laie 34:  :Mr47 04:  :Mr47 04:  :Mebiro 01:

----------


## veksha

А нам было сказано, что мы не учителя, а педагоги (на уровне Дома творчества детей). Начало года, как впрочем каждое начало года, началось с разговоров из бухгалтерии - денег нет, аванса не ждите, надо было не тратить все в декабре.

----------


## begden

Мне сегодня пришло письмо из пенсионного фонда, что в августе подходит время досрочной пенсии, чтобы до марта собрала такие-сякие документы. Для чего? Чтобы было основание для отказа. Скажите, зачем такое издевательство придумано?

----------


## Guitar

Девчонки! Кому из вас обещанные проценты выплачивают? -в Пензенской области ничего,даже и не думают.

----------


## елена1321

О каких процентах Вы хотите узнать? Нам платят в Воронежской области 25% сельские,15% за 1категорию, 15% стаж.

----------


## Guitar

С октября 2011 года должны были на 6,5 % повысить... До сих пор ничего...

----------


## Guitar

Как я понимаю у всех всё в полном порядке?...

----------


## O-ksana

А о каких именно процентах идет речь? На 6,5 % с января нам оплату за часы подняли,тут же уменьшилась стимулирующая выплата...так что все,как обычно...обещанных 30% так и не увидели..

----------


## Guitar

> С октября 2011 года должны были на 6,5 % повысить... До сих пор ничего...


C января нам ничего даже и не думали повышать,а стимулирующих мы ни разу и не видели.Что за 30% ? Вы о чём? Первый раз слышу! А это вообще какой форум?-общеобразовательный или всё-таки ДМШ и ДШИ???Или в нашей области такой беспредел творится? Подскажите куда можно пожаловаться?

----------


## O-ksana

Стимулирующая выплата-это,как бы правильно выразиться,та сумма,на которую уменьшилась зарплата после перехода на новый способ оплаты в сентябре.В основном это произошло у тех,у кого среднее образование...Пока эту сумму доплачивают,но уменьшают запросто,да и отменить могут так же просто...

----------


## Guitar

Коллеги,скажите пожалуйста: во всех ли регионах ДМШ и ДШИ относятся к министерству культуры, какая базовая ставка начисления зарплаты (у нас 3800 руб), уравнивание 18 старших(ставка) и 24 младших(ставка) - к единому расчёту 18 младших(ставка) и 18 старших (ставка) будет зависеть от регионов???

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

я точно базовую не знаю, но помню, что у нас около 5000... но это север опять же... А вот насчет старших и младших ждем, ждем... чтобы была единая система 18... но дождемся ли? правительству то на нас глубоко наплевать...

----------


## Guitar

Как же так? Страна одна,президент один,который издаёт указы,казалось бы,касающиеся всех!!! Но оказывается губернаторов и вообще местную власть эти все указы не волнуют??? А не они ли и тянут нашу страну в обратную сторону-противоположную светлому будущему!!!....Или всё изначально просто TV-демагогия???

----------


## NATUSYA64

нам, в хабаровском крае повысили на 30% с февраля! впервые за 2 года....ну "заживем"! администрации, секретарю, тех.персоналу- нет.

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

Скажите, пожалуйста, вам в Хабаровском крае повысили ставку или стимулирующий фонд оплаты труда? И еще прокомментируйте где в ваших школах прописываются стимулирующие выплаты, в коллективном договоре? Кто распределяет стимуляцию - только директор или в каких то есть комиссии по этим надбавкам? Есть ли какие то постоянные надбавки  к зарплате каждый месяц? В нашей школе постоянно оплачивают только классное руководство 0,5% на 1 ученика Остальные выплаты  - участие в конкурсах и раз в полгода 500р за внеклассную работу (если проводишь концерт, пишешь сценарий мероприятия). практически получаем только за часы. Повышение ставки на 150р с октября - и больше повышать ставку говорят не будут до 14 года( сейчас она составляет с сельской надбавкой в 25% 5500 -по 1 категории) Только повысят фонд оплаты труда на 6% в октябре 12г.

----------


## Guitar

Коллеги! Ответьте пожапуйста. В нашей школе с нового года наконец-таки выбили стимулирующие. У меня 42 часа в неделю-получал зарплату около 8000(восьми тысяч рублей)-моя базовая 3800 рублей, говорят,что до минимального (МРОТ-4611 руб.) мне доплачивали ...Сейчас попытался поучаствовать в многочисленных различных мероприятиях(чтобы попробовать получить эти самые заветные  стимулирующие..),но увы зарплата осталась той же самой!? Ни копейкой больше не стал получать.На вопрос бухгалтеру-Как же так? Я же принимал участие и т.д.-ответила,что у вас же базовая 3800 руб.,и мы ваши стимулирующие пустили на то,чтобы подогнать ваш базовый до 4611руб.......Меня что считают идиотом? Или так и должно быть? Зачем мне участвовать в разных фестивалях,конкурсах,концертах...???Что так,что эдак по любому до минималки доплатят.Или всё-таки мне вешают лапшу на уши? Ответьте пожалуйста.Я молодой специалист и,естественно, вступать в конфронтацию с начальством не хочется-РАССУДИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА! 42 часа-полностью ученики-24 младших,18 старших.

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

Я обращалась за разъяснением по поводу стимулирующих выплат в региональную общественную приемную председателя Партии «Е Р» Путина еще в ноябре 2011г – пришел вот какой ответ ))
«Новая система оплаты труда предполагает, что, во-первых. Большие полномочия передаются руководителю бюджетного учреждения в вопросах распределения фонда оплаты труда и найма тех специалистов, которые крайне необходимы в данный момент учреждению. Во-вторых, руководитель может самостоятельно принимать решения о том, какое количество сотрудников необходимо для исполнения государственных задач. В том случае если руководитель сможет правильно  организовать работу в учреждении, когда будет учитываться не присутствие человека на рабочем месте, а будет оцениваться результат его деятельности его вклад в общее дело тогда он сможет принять обоснованное взвешенное решение о целесообразности повышения повышения окладов или выделения средств на стимулирующие выплаты сотрудника учреждения. Данное решение зависит именно от руководителя учреждения, на которого с введением новой системы оплаты труда возлагается большая ответственность за рациональное использование фонда оплаты труда.
Оплата труда педагогических работников, специалистов . служащих и рабочих дополнительного образования детей включает: должностные оклады, выплаты стимулирующего характера, выплаты компенсационного характера, выплаты социального характера.»

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

И еще «Согласно положениям Трудового Кодекса РФ системы оплаты труда работников государственных и муниципальных учреждений устанавливаются коллективными договорами. Соглашениями, Локальными нормативными актами РФ»
Читайте коллективный договор , если у вас такой есть  о стимулирующих выплатах.

----------


## Guitar

Так ответьте просто,что по каким-то причинам,по чьей-то прихоти мне не дают стимулирующих выплат.



> Коллеги! Ответьте пожапуйста. В нашей школе с нового года наконец-таки выбили стимулирующие. У меня 42 часа в неделю-получал зарплату около 8000(восьми тысяч рублей)-моя базовая 3800 рублей, говорят,что до минимального (МРОТ-4611 руб.) мне доплачивали ...Сейчас попытался поучаствовать в многочисленных различных мероприятиях(чтобы попробовать получить эти самые заветные стимулирующие..),но увы зарплата осталась той же самой!? Ни копейкой больше не стал получать.На вопрос бухгалтеру-Как же так? Я же принимал участие и т.д.-ответила,что у вас же базовая 3800 руб.,и мы ваши стимулирующие пустили на то,чтобы подогнать ваш базовый до 4611руб.......Меня что считают идиотом? Или так и должно быть? Зачем мне участвовать в разных фестивалях,конкурсах,концертах...???Что так,что эдак по любому до минималки доплатят.Или всё-таки мне вешают лапшу на уши? Ответьте пожалуйста.Я молодой специалист и,естественно, вступать в конфронтацию с начальством не хочется-РАССУДИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА! 42 часа-полностью ученики-24 младших,18 старших.

----------


## mash-elena

У нас в музыкальной школе, где я училась зарплата у моего педагога по 14 разряду - 6500 р. Она еще на двух работах  - оркестр и бухгалтерия (окончила курсы).  :Blink:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> в музыкальной школе, где я училась зарплата у моего педагога по 14 разряду - 6500 р. Она еще на двух работах - оркестр и бухгалтерия (окончила курсы)


а потом еще хотят, чтобы мы ученикам советовали поступать в муз. училища.. мало того, что до вышки нужно 9 лет учиться, так еще потом и нищенствовать... ужасы просто...
Вернуть бы то время, ни за что бы не пошла...

----------


## струна1

> а потом еще хотят, чтобы мы ученикам советовали поступать в муз. училища.. мало того, что до вышки нужно 9 лет учиться, так еще потом и нищенствовать... ужасы просто...
> Вернуть бы то время, ни за что бы не пошла...


Когда настроение плохое бывает, тоже так думаю. И учителей своих вспоминаю, которые не предупредили, что работа с нервотрепкой бывает и не особо денежная. А иногда вроде бы спокойно ко всему отношусь. Но учеников всегда предупреждаю о том, чего стоит ожидать в будущем. Может я и не права, но пусть они знают обо всем заранее, чтобы потом локти не кусать. :No2:

----------


## Маженка

У МЕНЯ СТАЖ 20ЛЕТ, СРЕДНЕ-СПЕЦ.ОБРАЗОВАНИЕ-БЫЛ 12 РАЗРЯД,РАБОТАЛА ЧЕСТНО,БЕЗ НАРЕКАНИЙ!ПРОШЛО 5 ЛЕТ,СКИНУЛИ МЕНЯ НА 10 РАЗРЯД(НА 1КАТЕГОРИЮ ПОВЫСИТЬ НЕ МОГУ,КАК МНЕ ОБЪЯСНИЛИ, НЕТ ВЫСШЕГО ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ!)И ЧУВСТВУЮ СЕБЯ ПРОСТО УНИЖЕННОЙ!И ЕЩЕ ДОКАЗЫВАЙ СВОЮ ПРОФ.ПРИГОДНОСТЬ!НАШЛИ НА КОМ СЭКОНОМИТЬ БЮДЖЕТ!А ПЛАТИТЬ ИПОТЕКУ ПО ДРАКОНОВСКИМ ПРОЦЕНТОМ НИКТО ЗА МЕНЯ НЕ БУДЕТ!!ИЗВИНИТЕ,ВЫСКАЗАЛА СВОЮ БОЛЬ!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> У МЕНЯ СТАЖ 20ЛЕТ, СРЕДНЕ-СПЕЦ.ОБРАЗОВАНИЕ-БЫЛ 12 РАЗРЯД,РАБОТАЛА ЧЕСТНО,БЕЗ НАРЕКАНИЙ!ПРОШЛО 5 ЛЕТ,СКИНУЛИ МЕНЯ НА 10 РАЗРЯД(НА 1КАТЕГОРИЮ ПОВЫСИТЬ НЕ МОГУ,КАК МНЕ ОБЪЯСНИЛИ, НЕТ ВЫСШЕГО ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ!)


ужас какой! В Москве сложно, некоторое время работала в рахманиновской, три шкуры дерут, отрабатываешь каждый час, да ещё придираются. Противно и унизительно. Не ценят в Москве специалистов. В провинции начала работать в муз школе только в 33 года, до этого в училище когда-то, будучи студенткой, подрабатывала в ДМШ с горем пополам, набрав 1,5 года стажа))) Ну а потом судьба занесла и занялась всерьёз преп. деятельностью. Дали сразу 12-тый, через 4 года получила 13-тый, сейчас работаю в подмосковье, там у всех 1-ая или высшая. Зарплата получается практически такая же как в Москве, хотя стоимость ставки несколько ниже.

----------


## элегия

В коллективный договор можно внести поправки. У каждого преподавателя своя специфика работы и у нас получается - один получает много, а другой ничего. Девочки, поделитесь, пожалуйста, по каким критериям в ваших школах начисляются стимулирующие выплаты.

----------


## Guitar

Чтобы быть с начальством ближе-держите ж..у высоко,а голову ниже...и может перепадут вам стимулирующие-у нас примерно так.

----------


## элегия

Нет, у нас не так. Стараемся зарабатывать эти баллы. участвуя во всех конкурсах, которые можно придумать: "юный лектор", " конкурс по чтению с листа", "волшебный ритм" и т.д  Нам платят, но есть и такие, которые умудряются за каждый "чих" потребовать свои заработанные, бегают по садикам с первоклассниками и нулёвками, с одним и тем же учеником на всевозможных концертах выступают и набегают денюшки. Хочется как-нибудь по справедливости. А те . которые работают в классе общего фортепиано. допустим, тоже ответственно выполняют свою работу. но особого денежного стимула в этом не видят. Хоровики имеют хороший стимул: постоянно выступают. У нас есть система баллов за участие в конкурсах разных уровней- городского. республиканского и т.д. Это, как говорится, святое. Мне хочется поддержать самых малоимущих и чуть урезать верхушку. Может в вашей школе есть оптимальная оценочная шкала?

----------


## Guitar

1 бал у нас стоит 35 рублей

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Девочки, поделитесь, пожалуйста, по каким критериям в ваших школах начисляются стимулирующие выплаты.


Я вот смотрю кто на что горазд с этими баллами... Мы решение принимали всем коллективом, как распределять эти баллы и за что... Входит все - и концерты, и открытые уроки, и конкурсы, и даже субботники... Но опять же по концертам сделали так - за каждый номер на районе дают 2 балла, но можно подать за четверть максимум 6 баллов, остальные можно подать в отгулы.. Получается - хоть так, хоть так - выступать выгодно, но если кому очень нужны доп деньги на одних концертах заработаешь копейки, а вот если нужны еще баллы - пиши программы, разработки, делай открытые уроки, проводи род. собрания, веди концерты...

У нас нет фиксированной стоимости баллов, есть сумма определенная,  и каждый раз получается разное количество этих самых баллов, эта сумма делится на них и получается стоимость балла... В среднем получалось от 100р ...Выгодно их зарабатывать в сентября и октябре, там не конкурсов, мало концертов и стоимость балла в этом году за 1 четверть составила 400р... Но учитывайте, что у нас север, и средняя зарплата учителя 20 - 25 тысяч на 1,5 ставки...



> 1 бал у нас стоит 35 рублей

----------


## элегия

Да, у нас тоже было обсуждение как распределять эти баллы и за что. Мы получаем стимулирующие по кварталам. Самый выгодный период 4 квартал, стоимость балла в декабре прошлого года был- 147 руб, некоторые получили по 65 тыс. А вот первый квартал этого года, кажется, 55 руб.- по23 тыс максимум, а минимум 1700 руб. По 10 б оцениваются коцертные выступления уч-ся, публикация СМИ, участие в разного рода конкурсов уч-ся; открытые уроки на педчтениях, методические программы, или подготовка материала для конкурсов кустового объеинения - 20б, профсоюзному комитету по 20, есть творческие коллективы из преподавателей -за выступление тоже 20. Конечно есть повышающие коэффициенты.
Инна , вы пишете. что за концертные выступления можно подать максимум 6 баллов, объясните ,пожалуйста, почему 6, а не больше  и что значит в отгулы. Сколько  у вас базовая оценка - у нас -здоровье сберегающая- 20 баллов И ещё, высчитывают ли баллы больничных?

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> стоимость балла в декабре прошлого года был- 147 руб, некоторые получили по 65 тыс.


честно говоря не понимаю, у вас что сумма на баллы резиновая? откуда такие большие суммы? ... 23 тысячи только за баллы можно получить??? фантастика... У нас максимум кто получал - это 5-6 тысяч... именно за баллы.. А зарплата у вас какая?
У нас каждое выступление на школьном уровне - 1 балл, на районном - 2 балла.
по 10 и по 20 нет ничего.... за все идет 1-2 балла.. за конкурсы немного больше...





> вы пишете. что за концертные выступления можно подать максимум 6 баллов, объясните ,пожалуйста, почему 6, а не больше и что значит в отгулы. Сколько у вас базовая оценка - у нас -здоровье сберегающая- 20 баллов И ещё, высчитывают ли баллы больничных?


ну потом что сумма на баллы не резиновая, и чтобы не было соблазна добирать только концертами, поэтому и сделали потолок 6 баллов, а разве у вас не бывает отгулов? Мы зарабатываем их так же, а потом можем использовать в  каникулярное время, чтобы не сидеть на работе, берешь отгул и проводишь его дома...
Про базовую не совсем поняла... и что такое здоровье сберегающая.... за больничный ничего не высчитывают... просто если в течении четверти ничего не делал, ничего и не получишь за баллы.. только и делов. вот в мае у нас будет проходить районный конкурс, конечно же все преподаватели готовятся, поэтому в 4 четверти общее количество баллов будет большое... и получат все мало... максимум балл будет стоить 100-120 рублей..Получается невыгодно, когда вся школа хорошо работает...))))

----------


## элегия

Школа большая до 70 преподавателей, видимо сумма стимулирующих тоже не маленькая. я теоретик, зарплата 25.000 ( 2 ставки). У нас изначально были баллы по5 до 10. а потом изменили, повысили, так видимо удобнее считать , начислять. По конкурсам - если республиканского значения - умножаем на 2, регионального на3, междун. на 4. 
Что касается отгулов, то во время учебного процесса как-то некогда отдыхать, лучше получить в денежном варианте. У нас в коллективном договоре обговорено, если в учебном году работаешь без больничных - получаешь 3 дня дополнительно к отпуску или отгулы в каникулярное время.
"Здоровье сберегающая" - у нас есть колонка в таблице, где имеется в виду, что каждый преподаватель следит за своим рабочим местом, своим здоровьем, за детьми и т.д (видимо это было взято из общеобразовательной школы) и всем здесь начисляется. так называемые базовые 20 баллов, а если ты болел, то из этой суммы вычитаются баллы (вообщем дурдом)

----------


## элегия

Наши не согласятся на 6 концертных выступлений.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

нет у нас ни дней к отпуску, ни здоровье сберегающей))) а отгулы бывают нужны просто для того, чтобы отдохнуть от всего в течении года в каникулярное время...а насчет больничного круто))) не проще вообще эту колонку убрать?  у вас тоже северные ведь есть?

----------


## элегия

Да. у нас районный коэффициент 70%. Обещали мне выслать разработку по стимулирующим из Рязани. Будут новости- обязательно напишу.

----------


## Тяка

У нас с новой системой оплаты вообще непонятно что происходит! Мы решили и внесли неизменяемые коэффициенты - за стаж, за категорию, за награды и пустили на это дело почти весь премиальный фонд. Зато зарплаты у нас подросли. У кого-то даже очень заметно. А вот кто-нибудь может объяснить, как считать зарплату молодым специалистам без категории (у них ее еще пока просто нет)?

----------


## элегия

На сколько я понимаю, стимулирующие должны получать те, у которых есть результаты на данный момент, а не за прошлые годы. Как раз здесь может себя проявить наша молодёжь, а вот пенсионеры остаются за бортом. Мне прислали вот такую схему из одной рязанской школы. напечатаю кратко.Основание для премирования: 1)Грамоты , благодарности(соответственно опр. баллы;2)методическая деятельность (от междунар.- районный);3)открытые уроки,4)разработка программ;5)Участие в профессион. конкурсах;6)наличие лауреатов конкурсов и фестивалей различного уровня;7 дипломанты;8)сольные концерты преподавателя или учеников)9) внеклассные мероприятия;10)филармонические концерты. - это основные пункты. Мы переделали для себя бальную систему.Но всё равно получилось удобно для тех. кто имеет возможность участвовать в концертах, они впереди всех. Даёшь открытый урок - получаешь 20 баллов. а легче дважды с учеником выступи - и те же  20. В каждой школе правит директор, хотя ей приходится к нам прислушиваться.

----------


## Надя55

коллеги, как у вас в стимулирующих баллах учитывается успеваемость класса, только по специальности или вместе с теорией? У меня допустим по спец.5, по сольфеджио 4. за отличника в баллах не прошел.

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

У нас успеваемость не учитывается.

----------


## элегия

Мы начисляем баллы только по результатам государственных экзаменов выпускников, каждому преподавателю по своему предмету, сдавших на "отлично"

----------


## Надя55

как не учитываете? ведь это все-таки основное. Что же тогда учитываете? ведь одни концерты мы не обязаны делать.конкурсы не каждый год,месяц проходят.

----------


## Nataly84

Всем здравствуйте. С этого года в школе новое начальство, каждый день новости...У нас на отделении музыкально-теоретических дисциплин есть совместитель, преподаватель экстра-класса, работает также в колледже, вузе, скоро защита докторской. Основная масса побед наших учеников на теоретических олимпиадах - ее заслуга. Но с этого учебного года ей не дают индивидуальные часы на подготовку учащихся, хотя нам всем выделили (совместителям якобы не положено), и ограничили нагрузку до 16 часов в неделю. Перекопали массу законодательных актов, нигде не можем найти правил работы по совместительству для преподавателей в доп.образовании, где наш завуч это нашла. Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает, где и что искать?

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

За последний год средняя зарплата учителей в Москве выросла на 30% и составляет более 54 тыс. рублей в месяц. http://www.rg.ru/2012/09/13/dokhod.html …

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

> как не учитываете? ведь это все-таки основное. Что же тогда учитываете? ведь одни концерты мы не обязаны делать.конкурсы не каждый год,месяц проходят.


В классе могут оказаться дети со средними данными, от преподавателя в этом случае не зависят их успехи. Хвала тому преподавателю, который, вложив частичку своей души, привьёт этим малышам любовь к классической музыке и даст возможность развиться росточку творчества, заложенному в каждом человеке. И не беда, что на академическом концерте у ученика не будет этой пятёрки, которая могла бы принести учителю стимулирующий балл.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> За последний год средняя зарплата учителей в Москве выросла на 30% и составляет более 54 тыс. рублей в месяц.


 огогоооо, хочу в Москву... Мы на севере вместе с северными и районными получаем 20-25 тысяч...






> И не беда, что на академическом концерте у ученика не будет этой пятёрки, которая могла бы принести учителю стимулирующий балл.


 а у вас за 5 дают баллы? у нас учитывается только общая успеваемость за четверть.. и наличие отличников

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

Нет, у нас ни за какие оценки баллы не дают.

----------


## Шевячок

не выплеснули ли детей вместе со всей этой "баллистикой" :Nono:

----------


## iriada

> и ограничили нагрузку до 16 часов в неделю. Перекопали массу законодательных актов, нигде не можем найти правил работы по совместительству для преподавателей в доп.образовании, где наш завуч это нашла. Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает, где и что искать?


 
здесь ответ на Ваш вопрос

----------


## natikya

Сообщение от belo.belova
Напишите адрес электронной почты. Вышлю Положение об оплате..., протоколы по распределению стимулирующих выплат, Положение о комиссии по распределению стим. выплат.

Уважаемая belo.belova! Не могли бы поделиться Вашими наработками по выплате стимулирующих выплат? nnnatka@list.ru

----------


## vichny

Добрый вечер дорогие форумчане и замечательные учителя.У моей дочери в муз.школе будет проходить конкурс на самый лучший голос. Особенности этого конкурса состоят в том, что каждого ребенка будут ставить за ширму и будут оценивать только вокальные данные.. ..Для этого дали задание, найти самостоятельно не сложные песни ( +/- ). Подскажите пожалуйста какие нибудь песни для 1 класса. Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь. Извините если не туда написала.

----------


## lara27

Девочки, дорогие! Скажите мне, вы тоже отчитываетесь за несчастные 100 руб на метод. литературу? Нам сказали предъявлять все чеки, иначе будут вычитать в конце года 1200 из з/п.

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

> Девочки, дорогие! Скажите мне, вы тоже отчитываетесь за несчастные 100 руб на метод. литературу? Нам сказали предъявлять все чеки, иначе будут вычитать в конце года 1200 из з/п.


у нас налог с этих денег вычитают если нет чеков 12%

----------


## элегия

На счёт 100 рублей у нас не додумались. Зато. при начислении заработной платы ещё с 2010 года, поставили нам 2 квалификационный уровень всем до единого. как преподавателям дополнительного образования, а не 4 квалификационный уровень - преподаватель. соответственно повышающий коэффициент 0,06 а не 0,18. и так всю жизнь доказываем учителя мы или нет. Сидим. ломаем голову, как с этим бороться.

----------


## Тюпа

За деньги на методическую литературу мы не отчитываемся, никакие чеки не предъявляем, и никакой налог с нас не вычитают.

----------


## belta123

Коллеги! Может кто выручит, надо "Положение о формах, и порядке текущего контроля успеваемости, промежуточной аттестации учащихся", да и другие локальные акты не успели переделать. Завтра внеплановая проверка на соответствие ФГТ, не знаю, что запросят, просто горим...

----------


## belta123

> Коллеги! Может кто выручит, надо "Положение о формах, и порядке текущего контроля успеваемости, промежуточной аттестации учащихся", да и другие локальные акты не успели переделать. Завтра внеплановая проверка на соответствие ФГТ, не знаю, что запросят, просто горим...


Просьбу свою снимаю.

----------


## bazhnadezhda

Скажите, у кого -нибудь в школе технический и учебно-вспомогательный персонал получает баллы из стимулирующего фонда (вопрос) У нас некоторые получают больше баллов, чем преподаватели :Grin:

----------


## Свет142

Добрый вечер! Скажите как у Вас выполняется Указ Президента РФ № 597 от 07.05.2012г. в части доведения заработной платы педагогов дополнительного образования до заработной платы педагогов по региону. В 2013г. соотношение равно 75%.

----------


## Светорада

> Добрый вечер! Скажите как у Вас выполняется Указ Президента РФ № 597 от 07.05.2012г. в части доведения заработной платы педагогов дополнительного образования до заработной платы педагогов по региону. В 2013г. соотношение равно 75%.


нам вообще объявили о возможном сокращении с 1 января, где-то на 30%

----------


## бемолик

уважаемые преподаватели музыкальных школ,подскажите пожалуйста где можно посмотреть оклады преподавателей муз.школ?в каком приказе?Вообще,сколько в среднем может составлять зарплата на ставку без категории?при общем стаже работы(не в муз.школе) 9 лет?Достойную ли зарплату получают музыканты?или до сих пор копейки?спасибо.

----------


## элегия

Уважаемые коллеги, помогите!!! Где можно найти документ, где прописано, что преподаватель ДШИ действительно является преподавателем, а не педагогом доп. образования. У меня в трудовой книжке написано, что принята на работу в должности преподавателя. Однако, наше руководство с этим не считается. "Единый справочник должностей  минсоцразвития "от 2008 года для них не документ. нам начисляют зарплату с 2010 года по2 категории с повышающим коэффициентом 0,06, а не по 4 категории как преподавателям соответственно -0,18. Писали письмо в прокуратуру, те отправили в инспекцию по труду, там до сути не дошли - тоже дали ответ. что мы педагоги. Теперь  только суд может решить нашу проблему. но как доказать?
Наше руководство в лице отдела культуры. чтобы сгладить ситуацию с сентября этого года решила тем, у кого есть 1 классы по ФГТ - 0,18. Остальным всё по-прежнему. Заранее благодарна. Пишите, пожалуйста, на адрес Skvorsova_svetlana@mail.ru

----------


## Нотка7

> уважаемые преподаватели музыкальных школ,подскажите пожалуйста где можно посмотреть оклады преподавателей муз.школ?в каком приказе?Вообще,сколько в среднем может составлять зарплата на ставку без категории?при общем стаже работы(не в муз.школе) 9 лет?Достойную ли зарплату получают музыканты?или до сих пор копейки?спасибо.


Зарплаты в разных регионах России разные, но в основном везде - это копейки. Единых ставок по России нет. Все зависит от возможностей области или муниципалитета: где-то повышают хоть немного, где-то вообще не повышают. У нас, например, с октября повысили на 15%. А базовая ставка (без надбавок за стаж и категорию) - это чаще всего где- то 6-7 тысяч. Если у кого- то больше- поправьте меня (самой интересно).

----------


## AuntQ

Коллега из Удмуртии пишет:А нам сегодня на педсовете сказали что у нас у всех ставка 8970руб, но убрали стажевые,так что те кто проработал много лет даже получат меньше.
Разница между категориями небольшая.
Сибирь: Ставка 5150, высшая категория 1570. В сентябре 2012 года ставка была 4330.Большой стаж - как приговор, пора уходить, т.к. наши депутаты умудрились сдалать очередной "пинок"педагогам проработавшим до 20 летдополнительно оплачивают 1 тысячу, кто больше   20 лет проработал, ничего не получает.
Можно что то получить дополнительно в виде стимулирования, только зарплата никогда не получается выше той, что получали лет 10 назад.

----------


## бемолик

Уважаемые коллеги,спасибо за ответы.Обидно,что люди,которые ведут детей в мир музыкального искусства,работают от души,и труд этот непростой- получают очень мало....

----------


## элегия

Может кому пригодиться: в приказе от 24 декабря 2010 года №2075 Минобрнауки " Об продолжительности рабочего времени.." К нему есть приложение, в пункте 2 чётко прописано, что мы преподаватели, а не педагоги.

----------


## Нотка7

Коллеги! 5 декабря состоятся общественнные слушания в Гос.Думе по проблемам ДШИ. Необходимо всем, кого волнует судьба нашего образования, нашей професссии и , наконец, нашего будущего принять участие по Скайпу. Контактное лицо-Лариса Сушкова (Степанова), пишите в личку(сайт Одноклассники) или на эл. почту stepanova-l@ya.ru. 
Вот что мне написала Лариса Сушкова:

Затеял все коллектив Сарапульской школы, которую хотели перевести на автономку. Директор их воспротивилась, ее сняли. Дело дошло до голодовки коллектива, получило огласку, и школу на время оставили в покое. Сейчас опять против них что-то затеяли, но коллектив там боевой, связи у них со сми остались с прошлого раза, и в итоге им удалось организовать эти самые слушания, вполне официально. Они хотят решить и свои проблемы, но и глобальные, те, о которых Вы написали, тоже поднять. Приглашали приехать. Мне оказалось слишком дорого. Тогда предложили скайп. Пятого в одиннадцать (пока ориентировочно) состоится это замечательное событие. Как все будет конкретно - боюсь, не знает никто, потому что для всех впервые. Пригласили Домогацкую, Мацуева, Драпеко, министра культуры, я предложила и Ливанова, ибо ставки нам министерство образования утверждает.

----------


## елена1321

Уважаемая Нотка7,если Вы располагаете информацией по слушаниям в думе,поделитесь как всё прошло.Очень интересно.

----------


## Нотка7

> Уважаемая Нотка7,если Вы располагаете информацией по слушаниям в думе,поделитесь как всё прошло.Очень интересно.


Вот ссылка на информацию об этих слушаниях:
http://pedagog-prof.org - здесь об этом совещании. Смотрите за 6 декабря. Не уверена, откроется ли ссылка.

----------


## Na2in

Направлено: Президенту Российской Федерации Путину В.В.

Сохранить Детские школы искусств!

        Автор:

        Межрегиональный профсоюз работников образования УЧИТЕЛЬ

Необходимость данного обращения вызвана ситуацией, в которой оказались Детские школы искусств.

5 декабря 2013 года в Общественной палате РФ прошел «круглый стол», посвященный проблемам ДШИ. Преподаватели по всей стране говорят о клинической смерти ДШИ, сравнивают свои школы с поездом, который движется к обрыву.http://www.change.org/ru/%D0%BF%D0%B...s_dialog_false

----------


## Тяка

Пройдите по ссылке, зарегистрируйтесь и проголосуйте, это нас всех касается. Давайте не будем молчать!




> http://www.change.org/ru/%D0%BF%D0%B...s_dialog_false

----------


## Анна Хохлова

Мы вобще зарплату не получаем. На сегодняшний день еще за декабрь ни копейки не заплатили.  И так плстоянно. Пишем в прокуратуру, президенту, министрам разеым- все без толку. Виноват получается директор, хотя он не из своего же кармана платит, райрнная администрация просто денег не перечисляет. Мы на районном бюджете находимся. Сил все это терпеть нет, но и другой работы в нашем мелком городишке нет. Никому не нужен преподаватель по классу саксофона с 15 летним стажем? Готова хоть на Луну, лишь бы зарплата вовремя!

----------


## Na2in

Уважаемые коллеги, преподаватели детских школ искусств!

Нам предоставляется шанс решить наши проблемы на Федеральном уровне. В конце марта 2014 года (дата дополнительно будет уточняться) депутатами Государственной Думы организуется круглый стол по проблемам Детских школ искусств.
 Мы должны воспользоваться этим шансом. Должны рассказать, что в школах искусств множество проблем, такие как:
1. Лишили выплаты за выслугу лет, просим узаконить на федеральном уровне;
2. Вернуть пенсии за выслугу лет преподавателям школ искусств;
3. Полное обеспечение выполнения муниципального задания и хозяйственной деятельности школ искусств;
4. Внести в законодательство ответственность, меру наказаний за бездействие чиновникам муниципальных образований;
5. Поднять размер выплаты за методическую литературу и выплачивать отдельной строкой (на данный момент внесли в оклад, а с этой суммы берется НДФЛ)
6. Упростить процедуру прохождения аттестации (в некоторых регионах аттестацию проходят в Министерстве образования, где нет специалистов в области музыкального искусства). 
 Добавляйте свой перечень проблем.
Также прошу поддержать петицию по сохранению школ искусств на сайте http://www.change.org/ru/петиции/сохранить-детские-шк...
Пусть эту петицию подписывают друзья, выпускники школ, родители обучающихся, знакомые. 

Прошу откликнуться тех, кто желает участвовать в данном мероприятии для внесения в список, контакты для связи: Азиатцева Светлана (заместитель директора по учебной работе, преподаватель детской школы искусств, член совета Межрегионального профсоюза работников образования «Учитель»), тел. 8-904-31-888-05; 8-912-458-09-77; 8-964-18-000-69 aziattzeva@mail.ru ,скайп: asv19772

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Добрый вечер.... Самая большая проблема для нас, это отмена нагрузки 24ч за младших... Сформулируйте пожалуйста правильно, не могу сообразить... Старшие - 18 и младшие - 18... 

Что нужно для того, чтобы поучаствовать? я завтра на работу унесу ваше предложение.... к председателю нашего профсоюза еще подойду...

----------


## Тяка

Петицию открыть не смогла, говорят - нет такой страницы. Поточнее бы. Как могу поучаствовать? Я сама - председатель профкома школы.

----------


## belta123

> Петицию открыть не смогла, говорят - нет такой страницы. Поточнее бы. Как могу поучаствовать? Я сама - председатель профкома школы.


ссылка в посте №354 рабочая.  Я сбрасываю ещё. Там всё просто, уже 2135 человек подписали.http://www.change.org/ru/%D0%BF%D0%B...share_petition

----------


## Na2in

Круглый стол по проблемам Детских школ искусств в Государственной Думе РФ переносится на апрель 2014 года (дата дополнительно будет уточняться). Прошу откликнуться тех, кто желает участвовать в данном мероприятии для внесения в список, контакты для связи: Азиатцева Светлана (заместитель директора по учебной работе, преподаватель детской школы искусств, член совета Межрегионального профсоюза работников образования «Учитель»), тел. 8-904-31-888-05; 8-912-458-09-77; 8-964-18-000-69 aziattzeva@mail.ru ,скайп: asv19772

Также приглашаем педагогов дополнительного образования учреждений подведомственных Министерству Образования.

----------


## Na2in

Год назад 11 марта 2013 года преподаватели Детской школы искусств Сарапульского района объявили об акции протеста - голодовки. Прошел ровно год, о последствиях и просьбах смотрите в Открытом обращении преподавателей школы искусств к Президенту РФ Путину В.В......видео по ссылке  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CorQWzMFAHA

----------


## belta123

> Год назад 11 марта 2013 года преподаватели Детской школы искусств Сарапульского района объявили об акции протеста - голодовки. Прошел ровно год, о последствиях и просьбах смотрите в Открытом обращении преподавателей школы искусств к Президенту РФ Путину В.В......видео по ссылке  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CorQWzMFAHA


  Стойкости, вам, девчонки! И, конечно, победы!

----------


## sweti.p

Уважаемые преподаватели ДШИ и ДМШ! Предлагаю подписать петицию в поддержку прав преподавателей ДШИ и ДМШ, которая обращена президенту РФ. Мы лишены льготной пенсии и требуем восстановления наших прав. Не будьте равнодушны, оставьте свой голос и подпишите петицию от 07.03.2015г. Может нас услышит наше правительство!

http://pedagog-prof.org/index.php?op...=713&Itemid=34

----------


## naddy

Я подписала! :Ok:

----------

